# My new shop.



## woodtickgreg

I am moving soon, I bought a new house, means the shop has to be moved too. This will also explain why I haven't posted any work in a while, everything is in limbo. So I guess I'll start with some pics of the outside of the new place. The house is on a dead end court or cul-de-sac as some folks call em, nice and quiet. Built in the 50's, very solid. The big green bush to the left of my truck is gone now, it hid a chain link fence and post that I surely would have hit with my truck eventually. 



Side view of the garage/wood shed/kiln.




Front view of the garage, I'll be replacing the roof soon.




The stair way to the man cave/ wood shop/ machine shop. The header at the bottom of the stairs has been removed now, it would have made getting sheet goods in difficult. 



This will be the laundry room. The cement sink is already gone, sledge hammered it out. I would have kept it but it was cracked. Previous owner left me a ton of paint cans, just as many where in the garage. They are all gone now too.




The fridge is gone, it was junk, just called a scrapper to haul it away. The ceiling behind the fridge is gone too. There will be a new wall put up between the post to separate the wood shop from the machine shop. Round spindles on the half wall are gone too in preperation for the new wall.

Reactions: Like 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> I am moving soon, I bought a new house, means the shop has to be moved too. This will also explain why I haven't posted any work in a while, everything is in limbo. So I guess I'll start with some pics of the outside of the new place. The house is on a dead end court or cul-de-sac as some folks call em, nice and quiet. Built in the 50's, very solid. The big green bush to the left of my truck is gone now, it hid a chain link fence and post that I surely would have hit with my truck eventually. View attachment 54443
> 
> Side view of the garage/wood shed/kiln.
> View attachment 54444
> 
> Front view of the garage, I'll be replacing the roof soon.
> View attachment 54445
> 
> The stair way to the man cave/ wood shop/ machine shop. The header at the bottom of the stairs has been removed now, it would have made getting sheet goods in difficult. View attachment 54446
> 
> This will be the laundry room. The cement sink is already gone, sledge hammered it out. I would have kept it but it was cracked. Previous owner left me a ton of paint cans, just as many where in the garage. They are all gone now too.
> View attachment 54447
> 
> The fridge is gone, it was junk, just called a scrapper to haul it away. The ceiling behind the fridge is gone too. There will be a new wall put up between the post to separate the wood shop from the machine shop. Round spindles on the half wall are gone too in preperation for the new wall.
> View attachment 54448


Machine shop, wood shop, man cave. I like it. Is there room for the poker table, bar, and big screen to?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I started the work on the walls and demolition. Here you can see the header at the bottom of the stairs is gone, this will make it easier to get things in and out.



This side will be the wood shop.




Looking the other way. And a view into the new laundry room doorway. 



Looking at the wall that will be removed to make more room for the machine shop. 



Here you can see the back side of the wall that will be removed, I'll gain another 5 feet. New laundry tub is in and the washer and dryer too.




There will be a new wall put up to enclose and make a mechanical room.




Looking the other way in what will be part of the machine shop. You can see a 2x4 on the floor where a new wall will be put up. 




The wall will be put up on this side of the sewage pipe, access for clean out will be unobstructed on the other side of the new wall. The wall on the right will be removed.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new shop will have a toilet! No more going upstairs to pee.





This ceiling will have to go. I need to have access to the wiring and plumbing. The house has galvanized water pipes and I will be changing that out to copper pipe. I also want to put way more light in.




New wall for the laundry room is framed and the old wall is out. The machine shop just got bigger! 



The machine shop just gained another 5' in depth. 




Looking at new wall from inside the new laundry room. And looking down where the machine shop will be. 




Another view of the wall, just built it stick by stick because of the pipes. 



Mechanical room wall is framed up.




It will be an l shaped machine shop, still bigger than my old space. I don't know what I am going to do with that entertainment center? It was left behind. Good place to put tools for now, LOL.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Karl_99

Looks like you are off and running. Looking forward to more pics of the transition!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm worried about this setup... 

I can hear it now... _' Hey, while you're down there piddlin' around, would you mind doing a load of whites?'_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Another view of the machine shop area. There will be another new wall put up between the post and the half wall. This will close off the wood shop, a new 36" door will be put in for access to the wood shop.




The laundry room wall is sheeted now, I got 15 sheets of particle board/osb for free. I like using that stuff for shop walls as you can screw stuff to it if need be.




How the wall looks from inside the laundry room. I made good progress today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

That's going to be an awesome shop Greg! Looks like you've got plenty of projects just in getting set up, but it will be worth the effort

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> Machine shop, wood shop, man cave. I like it. Is there room for the poker table, bar, and big screen to?


Nah it would get in the way of the important stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> That's going to be an awesome shop Greg! Looks like you've got plenty of projects just in getting set up, but it will be worth the effort


I have a ton of work to do yet. Lots of electrical work yet, and the ceiling in the wood shop area has got to come down.


----------



## Sprung

Wow, Greg, that's going to be a sweet shop setup when you're done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Greg it is a palace. I would be proud to live there, and hopefully one day I can spend some time there. I love what you're doing with it. I checked out the neighborhood on google maps some weeks ago and it has a lot going for it. Congrats. You deserve it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like a costco shirt?? Nice house. 
The floors- is it not amazing how long flooring used to last. That flooring in th laudry and other room is almost indestructible- you could wax and buff and it would look like new!!! Nice garage - house lot and you even have some crazy birch in the front yard. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Way cool, Greg. I'm so happy for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> I'm worried about this setup...
> 
> I can hear it now... _' Hey, while you're down there piddlin' around, would you mind doing a load of whites?'_


First time he does it without wiping the cutting oil off his hands will be the last time.



Kevin said:


> View attachment 54508
> 
> Greg it is a palace. I would be proud to live there, and hopefully one day I can spend some time there. I love what you're doing with it. I checked out the neighborhood on google maps some weeks ago and it has a lot going for it. Congrats. You deserve it.


Oh, oh, oh! Northern tier WoodBarter consortium...
Next February?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like a costco shirt??


Sams club, lol. I love my cotton Hawaiian shirts, so comfortable, especially when I am on the boat fishin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Woohoo! Looks great Greg....I am happy for you! Loving the pix process!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Looks like life is good on your end. You deserve it man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Does your basement have a bulkhead? That lathe and mill will be a job to put down the stairs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Looks great and I agree have fun getting that mill down there!


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Does your basement have a bulkhead? That lathe and mill will be a job to put down the stairs.





GeauxGameCalls said:


> Looks great and I agree have fun getting that mill down there!



If you look back at his rebuild thread for mill- he has to get it out of basement to get it into this basement- I think Greg likes movin heavy iron up and down stairs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Mike1950 said:


> If you look back at his rebuild thread for mill- he has to get it out of basement to get it into this basement- I think Greg likes movin heavy iron up and down stairs.


Yikes! If I did that something would go wrong eventually from all the assembly and disassembly.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ha Ha, funny guys. Actually the mill is the easier of the 2 to move. It breaks down into very manageable sized pieces that can be strapped to a dolly. The south bend lathe will take a day to move by itself. Even broken down into components it is just frikkin heavy! Yesterday my son and I got 1 of my air compressors moved and the wells metal cutting band saw moved, the band saw is old school American iron and all cast iron about 600 lbs. worth. We got a good start moving stuff from the wood shop, all of the small power tools are moved and boxes of stuff are stacked in a corner of the new shop. Many loads where moved on the 4th, took today to install a new garage door opener and assemble a BBQ. Sunday will be another moving day. Construction of the shop is kinda on hold while I am moving, I still have a wall to build and a door to frame in. The local habitat for humanity has solid slab doors brand new for $20.00, you just have to make your own frame and hang the hinges. I like the solid slab and making my own frame because the door has to be cut down in height to fit. Every day last week i was doing something for the house and move. The house and shop is filling up with boxes! LOL. Gonna take forever to unpack and sort through all this stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

Now I see why you didn't have time to make my tool! The way you backed out, I was worried you were dying or something. Glad it's just a new house. You seem to have everything planned out and you're in the attack mode. Get 'er done. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

im realy happy for you brother. the whole setup is looking great. looks like you got gem in the making . but I doubt you will see any of the rest of the house when you get that basement done . you better come down and get some slabs and lumber start making some furniture for all them rooms  your welcome to what I got down here when ever you can make it in the future. ---duck

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks D man, I worked my but off all weekend, I used my sons youth and strong back as much as possible. I have about half of my shop moved. Just wood and big machines left in the shop. The new shop is now a disorganized pile of boxes and tools. Table saw is disassembled and moved. I installed a new garage door opener in the garage before I fill it with the wood stash. I got the 600 lb wells metal saw moved and 1 of my vertical air compressors. Progress is being made albeit slowly, I'm not as young as I used to be and this stuff is all heavy. Makes an think twice about how you lift things. The back surgery and bicep surgery is holding up well though. Gotta love what those surgeons do for us. I also got a bunch of stuff moved into the house, living out of boxes for a while, probably take a year of Sundays to get settled. I got a nice new used fridge too! And I assembled a BBQ for charcoal grilling as well. Was a productive 3 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

yes my friend but your FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Isn't moving fun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Isn't moving fun?


Dude, you know it sucks.


----------



## Brink

Balzenal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got all the small power tools, finishing stuff, and anything else that was in the shop moved, I hope to start moving machinery this weekend, I only have sunday and hope it doesn't rain. I won't move my machines in the rain. It's going to take forever to get all those boxes sorted through.



It's a start. 2x4's on the horses are for the last wall to be built.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Nice to see things coming to together


----------



## woodtickgreg

I brought my gun cabinet home today and had some room left in the truck so I started to bring the wood in. Shop is going to be wrecked for a while.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Simple solution to moving... Buy a 30 pack of beer and several pizzas.. take a pic and put on fb with the caption "Come on over, free beer and pizza"... then make them work for it. 

Looks like you're slowly but surely getting there. I feel for ya.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jonathan, funny thing is my friends won't even answer their phones until after I leave a message telling them why I called. They are all afraid that I am going to ask them to help move machinery.I got a young strong son for that, but I may call in some favors when it comes time to move the south bend metal lathe, even in pieces that sucker is heavy, the base pedestal has got to be 4 or 5 hundred pounds by itself without the motor in it. I put it in the basement piece by piece, and it will come out the same way and be moved to it's new home.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Having a 4 year old, and the twins, most of our friends are also parents. I usually sucker them in to helping by inviting them to bring their kids over to swim. "Oh, hey... since you're here, can you help me do this?"


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been moving wood out of the old shop and into the new one after work. This was Thursday.

Truck load of 8/4 red oak 6" to 10" wide and 5/4 elm, a couple of box elder 5/4 slabs on the sides.




Haul each board up one basement stair and then down another basement stair, I don't need to go to the gym and I sleep very good too. 




Started moving more machines in with my sons help, the kid is real strong! We got 3 more machines moved today,band saw, drill press, and burke metal mill. The burke was the heaviest today. I take everything apart and dolly them out in pieces. Up one stair, onto the truck or trailer, and down another stair. This is a pic of half of the soon to be wood shop. Just getting it in now, I'll sort it out later.




Look, there's wood in the shop too!




First metal machine is in the new metal shop side. I have to finish putting it back together and wire up the switch again, need to re instal the light and vise too. That wood to the right is just there temporarily, no wood will be in the metal shop and no metal in the wood shop. I seriously need to upgrade the lighting in the shops. I am really liking the new 4 bulb t5 fluorescent fixtures, super bright.



I still have a 8" long bed jointer, a wood lathe, and my south bend metal lathe to move yet as far as machines go. The south bend will be moved with 3 guys in pieces on one day by itself. The south bend is my most prized machine and is extremely heavy even in pieces. All cast American iron, about 1200 pounds of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

I do not see what the big deal is with moving Greg @woodtickgreg . I have been watching since you started and other then bein sorta slow on progress- does not seem hard- hell I have not even broken a sweat!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Looking great Greg. Keep up the great work. 


By the way.......pay no mind to Mike..........at his age, he breaks a sweat using the bathroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Looking great Greg. Keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> By the way.......pay no mind to Mike..........at his age, he breaks a sweat using the bathroom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man, Watching you move all these machines I'm sweating just looking it. I get to figure out how to move a Oneway 2436 out of a basement tomorrow just me and one other guy. I'm thinking major disassembly will be the only option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Man, Watching you move all these machines I'm sweating just looking it. I get to figure out how to move a Oneway 2436 out of a basement tomorrow just me and one other guy. I'm thinking major disassembly will be the only option.


If in doubt, take it apart to lighten it! Taking them apart is not that hard and it's much easier on your body. I don't know about you but I am not a kid anymore, LOL.


----------



## Sprung

Greg, the shop is shaping up nicely! I'm enjoying watching it progress.



Schroedc said:


> Man, Watching you move all these machines I'm sweating just looking it. I get to figure out how to move a Oneway 2436 out of a basement tomorrow just me and one other guy. I'm thinking major disassembly will be the only option.



My schedule is pretty flexible tomorrow, so if you can find a way to excuse me for about 7 hours without my wife wondering where I'm at (cuz my office is in my house...), I can drive over and lend muscle to the operation. Will work for wood, pen kits, food, and/or beer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took Monday off from moving, just tired, sore, and needed a break. Back to moving today, full truck of wood. Plan is to start moving turning stock tomorrow after work. Moving just sucks, I look at all my tools and stuff in boxes, all my machines in pieces, all the work for upgrades that need to go into the shop, and I wonder if I will ever get it done? 1 day at a time, 1 foot in front of the other. I just need to get the moving part done so I can work on stuff. Except for my sons help on Sundays I have moved most everything myself. But my son is a huge help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> I wonder if I will ever get it done?



You will! I've had the same question pop into my head many times while trying to unpack my shop and get it functioning here in the new place. Even with shop time being extremely limited, I've come a long way in getting my shop set up. I'm not there yet, but I'm getting there. It might take a little time, but in time your shop will come together nicely and you'll be back to regular work in the shop instead of shop setup work in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I took Monday off from moving, just tired, sore, and needed a break. Back to moving today, full truck of wood. Plan is to start moving turning stock tomorrow after work. Moving just sucks, I look at all my tools and stuff in boxes, all my machines in pieces, all the work for upgrades that need to go into the shop, and I wonder if I will ever get it done? 1 day at a time, 1 foot in front of the other. I just need to get the moving part done so I can work on stuff. Except for my sons help on Sundays I have moved most everything myself. But my son is a huge help.



I feel for you Greg- in 2010 I had to disassemble our business- 25 years of collecting scaffold, equipment, junk. 3 Buildings and yards full. For the most part I did it myself. Took me a year and I really did not get done- still have one building full. My only suggestions- one step at a time and keep your eyes on the boat........


----------



## eaglea1

I've been enjoying this thread as well. I want to move my shop, or basically just shift it from one side of the garage to the other side, but I don't want to be "not woodworking" to do it. I hate it when I have to stop and mow the lawn at times even.. I guess I got it real bad, now if I could just get the wife to start doing all the non-wood related jobs.. Perhaps, I will go and mention that to her, I think she's doing some laundry right now..:)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

eaglea1 said:


> I've been enjoying this thread as well. I want to move my shop, or basically just shift it from one side of the garage to the other side, but I don't want to be "not woodworking" to do it. I hate it when I have to stop and mow the lawn at times even.. I guess I got it real bad, now if I could just get the wife to start doing all the non-wood related jobs.. Perhaps, I will go and mention that to her, I think she's doing some laundry right now..:)




Only one thought comes to mind Randy!! Suicidal!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> keep your eyes on the boat........


The boat is in storage and probably won't even hit the water this year, the boat is in indoor storage, safe and sound. This year is just about getting moved and the shops set up again. I moved a bunch of turning stock today.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sundays are the day my son is available to help me move, he is a strong little dude and I couldn't do this move without his help. Just him and I have moved everything you are about to see in the next pics, we have moved all of the machinery together.
Here is the first load today, wood lathe and 8" long bed grizzly jointer. That jointer is heavy even in pieces.




You can also see 300lbs of sand bags that I use for ballast in the wood lathe,




The hairy little leprechaun is my 25 year old son Logan, he's like 5'5" and strong as a bull, I have seen him do a 500lb dead lift, amazing. 




Work bench is leaning where the new shop wall will go. If I ever get this all sorted out and set up the plan is to build a new smaller work bench, this ones about 10' long. 



So the shop is almost completely moved, filled up real fast, I have no idea where anything is. I guess I will just sort stuff out one box at a time. I need to build a new miter saw station too. 



The jointer and lathe are in, I think I am going to sell this lathe right away, it was my first lathe and I am way over due for an up grade.




Got more of the metal for the metal shop moved as well. 




I even got my old teachers desk moved today. Came out of a church, complete with student graffiti. Beat up old oak desk but I have had it for a long time and I just love its character. I refuse to re finish it or change the patina in any way.



It was hot today and we worked hard, got a lot accomplished I feel. The old shop is almost empty, just the lumber rack, a sheet goods rack, and my beloved south bend metal lathe to move. The metal lathe will be moved on one day all by itself and it will take 3 guys to get the pedestal out. I will take the lathe all apart again to move it. Have to get about 1500lbs of old american cast iron out of the basement. When the shop is done all that will be left is the garage and all the wood in it. That will be another story for another few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Very nice, Greg! Looks like things are coming together there for you!

(And if it weren't for the fact that I know my wife wouldn't let me spend the money - especially as I'm buying a planer next month - I'd be very tempted to try and buy your lathe and have my parents pick it up on their way through as they head out to MN to visit!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow - I think you just convinced me to never move again

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

We got the south bend metal lathe moved yesterday, all but the base pedestal, we need 3 people to move that piece alone. Started moving wood out of the garage, all that is left now is the garage, no more stairs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Last weekend we got the south bend metal lathe pedestal moved!! Then we started on the garage. I moved stuff out of the garage all week after work. I took a shelf apart and moved it and re installed it in my new garage. I thought I would share some pics of it as it could also be used in a wood shop. You could even replace the ply wood with strips of wood for a turning blank drying rack. If it is made to fit 16" wide shelves you could get 3 8 footers out of one sheet of plywood. Not really my shop but part of the wood shed so I guess that kinda counts as for the shop. Any way here's some pics.

So here is where the shelf will go. It is 8' long x 2' deep x 6' tall. You can see how it will attach to the garage wall studs, very easy to make level with only one leg touching the ground. First frame in, 3 to go.




3 Frames read to install.




You can see why I need more storage, LOL. All of this was in the garage, much more is coming! I am the master at getting 10 lbs of crap in a 5 lb bag.




All of the frames in and leveled. If your studs are on 16" centers I just attach the frames to every other stud.




Another view.




Plywood is all screwed down to the frames. This is a very strong and simple to make shelf, it will hold a ton of stuff! 2 shelves in the middle, storage on top, and underneath. Gives lots of space for storage. You can salvage the 2 x 4's, I have even made these out of pallets for the 2 x 4's. Sheet metal fab shops almost always have a ton of long pallets that they are eager to get rid of. Find some 2 x 4's, a sheet of 3/4" plywood and some screws and you have great storage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## HomeBody

Lots of work. When you're finished, everyone on here will be jealous...including me! Gary


----------



## brown down

man greg what kind of jointer is that. how wide does it do? nice setup bet you can't wait to get that nicely clean shop all dirty with wood shavings!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> man greg what kind of jointer is that. how wide does it do? nice setup bet you can't wait to get that nicely clean shop all dirty with wood shavings!


It's a grizzly long bed 8" 4 knife cutter head. It works really well. I am going to upgrade the 4 knife cutter head to a carbide insert head. I am almost done moving so i will be able to start setting up shop soon. I purchased a new breaker panel for the house so I can upgrade the power in the shop and the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

how hard would it be to make one of those cutter heads or does that require a CNC mill/lathe? my uncle has an older model and loves it. he too wants the cutter head but man are they pricey!! hey whats the machine sitting out on the driveway off to the right by itself?


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> how hard would it be to make one of those cutter heads or does that require a CNC mill/lathe? my uncle has an older model and loves it. he too wants the cutter head but man are they pricey!! hey whats the machine sitting out on the driveway off to the right by itself?


I wouldn't even think about making one of those cutter heads, way above my skills, LOL! I will just buy a byrd cutter head or one from grizzly, Pricey? Not really when you think of the savings in sharpening and time saved setting knives. Carbide last so long, and if you nick one you only have to change one or a couple. I may never buy new cutters in my lifetime. That machine in the driveway is an old Wells (now called Wellsaw) metal cutting horizontal band saw, American made in Kalamazoo Michigan and all cast iron. It is on my to do list for a full restore once I get my shops set up again.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - I think you just convinced me to never move again



I agree man. I think if it doesn't work out between me and mine, it would be a lot easier to plant some meth in her car and call in an anonymous tip to send her away for years rather than me having to move all my tools. That way I have the run of the place and she gets to have 3 free hots a day and meet all sorts of new friends. Greg why didn't you think of that?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Greg it's all coming together. It just seems like a few weeks ago we were dreading all this and you were thinking you'd never get to this point. Time flies when you're having fun. 




woodtickgreg said:


> It's a grizzly long bed 8" 4 knife cutter head. It works really well. I am going to upgrade the 4 knife cutter head to a carbide insert head. ...



I know you have a lot on your plate, but do it soon as you can. I have a 8" jointer with the shelix head and man it's the bomb.



.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Kevin, I am almost done with the move, then I can actually start unpacking and setting up the shop and garage. I am hoping to be done moving this week, depends on the weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had major rains today, heavy for extended periods, the city storm drains could not handle it. We got between 4 and 6 inches of rain in just a few hours. I had 4 to 6 inches of water in my basement!!! I was standing on top of the drain for hours when I discovered the water in the basement, preventing the water from coming in or it would have been much worse. I just spent hours going through all the boxes of tools and stuff to get them off the floor. I just got everything moved in but not unpacked, everything was still in boxes stacked on the floor. Lots of stuff was water damaged but not to bad. Parts of my south bend metal lathe where under water., at least it was well oiled. I have fans and a dehumidifier running right now, some wood got soaked but I guess that can dry again. I am going to cap that floor drain off so this won't happen again, it's the only one. I will just use a screw type removable rubber plug. I am so bummed at this point, it's going to take forever for things to dry out, walls, tile, doors, paneling, boxes, tools, etc. The fans are going to run non stop for days to dry things out. I can't even get to some of my stuff to check it out.


----------



## Brink

Oh man, Greg, that stinks! Mother Nature doing what she can to undo your hard work.
Hope you get dried out ASAP.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> We had major rains today, heavy for extended periods, the city storm drains could not handle it. We got between 4 and 6 inches of rain in just a few hours. I had 4 to 6 inches of water in my basement!!! I was standing on top of the drain for hours when I discovered the water in the basement, preventing the water from coming in or it would have been much worse. I just spent hours going through all the boxes of tools and stuff to get them off the floor. I just got everything moved in but not unpacked, everything was still in boxes stacked on the floor. Lots of stuff was water damaged but not to bad. Parts of my south bend metal lathe where under water., at least it was well oiled. I have fans and a dehumidifier running right now, some wood got soaked but I guess that can dry again. I am going to cap that floor drain off so this won't happen again, it's the only one. I will just use a screw type removable rubber plug. I am so bummed at this point, it's going to take forever for things to dry out, walls, tile, doors, paneling, boxes, tools, etc. The fans are going to run non stop for days to dry things out. I can't even get to some of my stuff to check it out.



I think that you can get a one way valve for the floor drain. If that is true, it would be a better option than capping it off. At least then, the water can go out but not in. I thought that I have heard of such a valve before. It might be worth looking at. Good luck with the drying process.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It is morning now, water is still flowing to the drain but there are dry patches on the floor. 2 fans and a dehumidifier are doing their job. At least it wasn't raw sewage, just storm water. 2 other guys from my shop called in for the same thing. I took the day off to clean up, going to unpack all the boxes and get rid of the wet cardboard. I noticed last night that most of my neighbors had sewer guys at their house or had pumps running to drain the basements. The city's storm drains just could not handle that much water in such a short time, the storm and heavy rain also covered a very large area and was a slow mover dumping a lot of rain, all the roads and freeways where flooded.


----------



## Kevin

Man that sucks Greg. I don't really understand how that can happen. Don't you have a sump pump in your basement as a backup?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Man that sucks Greg. I don't really understand how that can happen. Don't you have a sump pump in your basement as a backup?



I bet he will now!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Jeez man....what a bummer. I feel for ya. I had water in my basement last year. It was coming inthrough the walls and the floor. So i had dig in front of my house down to the bottom of the basement and waterproof it with that black stuff.Then I put in a drain pipe the length of the house.....fun is....not!

Hope it dries up soon man.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Man that sucks Greg. I don't really understand how that can happen. Don't you have a sump pump in your basement as a backup?


The houses around here do not have sump pumps, built in the 50's on high ground. My old house had a sump pump. the thing is a sump pump would have been no use unless it just pumped out side, the water came from the storm drains and it came in fast, storm and sewer are separate here. A sump pump would not have been able to keep up with it. But as soon as they come back in stock I will be taking Kenbo's advice and installing a one way check valve. I was able to find an expansion plug for temporary use until then, the check valves sold out quick! There is widespread flooding all around me here, this was a freak storm. Very slow moving and dumped a ton of rain in a short period of time. ordinarily this would not have been a big deal, if you have a basement you learn to keep things off the floor. The thing is that I am still moving and everything was not set up yet. Fans and dehumidifier are running non stop and doing there job, just need some time and that I have. I will get cleaned up, set up, and move on. I guess things where going just a little too smooth, lol.


----------



## Kevin

I still don't understand the design of a plumbing system that allows water to drain into the basement. Basement have been gaining a foothold in new construction over the past few decades but they're still rare in this part of the country. I don't understand what you're describing though - how the plumbing design, or the design of the house itself, or both can allow a basement to flood so quick that sump pump couldn't pump it outside faster than it was coming in. I don't get it big Dan. 

Don't try to enlighten me though you have enough on your plate!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I still don't understand the design of a plumbing system that allows water to drain into the basement. Don't try to enlighten me though you have enough on your plate!


The water didn't drain into the house, it was forced up into it. The storm drains are below the grade of the basements. But this storm dumped so much rain the run off from all the streets was too much for the system to handle. The storm moved from west to east and built momentum as it traveled. the storm drains also move from west to east and dump into the lakes. By the time all that water got here it had a lot of force behind it, it even blew manhole covers off! It wasn't just my basement, it was everyone's and in every city around me. A lot of people where off work today cleaning up. This was kind of a mini natural disaster for a lot of people. I heard of one person with water up to the floor in the basement. Normally the system works, and my drain does what it is supposed to do.....drain, if a pipe broke it would drain with minimal damage. 
So right now I am taking a break and enjoying my favorite local pizza and moving forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Thanks for the education. Concrete is very porous. I guess if you could somehow make your basemen impervious to water penetration it would partially "float" your house during a freak event like that and do all sorts of nasty damage. Sort of like an empty swimming pool can get pushed up during a hard freeze. What a mess. Glad it wasn't worse for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This might explain the scale of things.
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/slideshow?widgetid=123695&slideshowimageid=1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the education. Concrete is very porous. I guess if you could somehow make your basemen impervious to water penetration it would partially "float" your house during a freak event like that and do all sorts of nasty damage. Sort of like an empty swimming pool can get pushed up during a hard freeze. What a mess. Glad it wasn't worse for you.




If you have a high water table a concrete pool can float if you drain it.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> If you have a high water table a concrete pool can float if you drain it.



Yep.


----------



## Sprung

My sister sent a pic of my parents' back yard (north of you in Bay City) and it was flooded. She also said that there was water coming in the basement - in places it's never come in before. From what I heard, it was not a pleasant storm. Sorry to hear about the mess in your basement, Greg. Never good to hear and the clean up just isn't going to be fun. Hopefully everything makes it through without serious damage. You've been working real hard to get everything moved and trying to get stuff set up, and then this...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Whats a storm drain? where i live about 3 hours or so north of Greg in the uncivilized section of state we had the same storm, But up here any accumulated water we call a swimmin puul  All kiddin aside sorry ya live in the city and have to deal with storm sewers, My biggest hassel with this storm was having to walk through about 6 inches of water over my driveway between the two ponds to get to the shop. OH and hear my sump pump run in the crawlspace. LOL cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Durn, Greg, hate to hear this. Hope all is drying out. Not many basements around here, either, due to proximity to sea level... but I have seen storm sewers get overwhelmed and pop manhole covers and flood low streets, so I can definitely picture just what happened.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

When my neighbors house flooded for a hurricane they ran the dehumidifier and they have some amazing 12x12 cypress beams on every doorway and they all split from being dried too quickly. Hope your basement and all the equipment dries quick, but watch your wood for if it starts to split!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Basement is drying out, back to moving the last of my garage stuff. Fans and dehumidifier have been running non stop. I brought another furnace squirrel cage home from work and I really have some air flow now. I did bring a couple of chunks of camphor in the basement to help with the damp mildewy sewer stink smell. Natural air freshener, LOL. I still have to bleach everything and mop down too. Just want to get rid of as much moisture as I can first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Last week my son came over and gave me a hand putting the heavy parts of my machines together.

This was a big one that I needed help with, my south bend metal lathe, all heavy American cast iron. My son was a big help with this, he held all the parts in place while I bolted it back together. Now I can finish the assembly on my own. This is going to be the metal working part of my shop.




A new work bench will go against the back wall of the metal shop.




We also got my table saw and the out feed tables all assembled. I still have to level it and tighten up all the hardware.




The new wheels are on the jointer stand and the jointer is set in place on it. Just have to put the fence back on and check all of the adjustments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is what I did today. Electrical upgrade! Changed the panel in the house to get more spaces, the old 100 amp panel will go in the garage in the spring.

So this is what I had and started out with, 100 amp breaker panel.




About 20 spaces, only 8 left.




They had some of the breakers doubled up, I fixed that. This is what it looked like before the removal.




Here is everything stripped, labeled and ready for removal. only thing left is the main feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new panel will be 200 amp 40 space. The existing wires and meter will handle it.

New panel is mounted and the feed is hooked up.




This is going to be nice. 




All wired up! 




Breakers are interchangeable between the old panel and the new panel 



Just a few more spaces left to fill. Now I can proceed with wiring the shop. 



All done, took about 2 1/2 hours total. Well worth the effort and the old panel will give me 100 amp service in the garage for my air compressor and future welder.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Looks good Greg. You should put your small light loads on the bottom and your heavy amperages on top if you're going to have a welder or anything like that which draws a lot of amperage. I always install my circuits on the bottom of a panel and work my way up unless it's a heavy amp draw then it goes on top. No big deal. Looks great I know you're happy to get your shop pulled together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some of the existing wires were real short so that is why they are on top. I can move a few of them if need be. A new line will be run from the house to the garage panel for the welder and compressor. This will be the fourth house I have done this in, I am not moving again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well, you better have a pre-nup "next time" then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking great Greg. Will you have adequate ventilation down there?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well kind of. I have a shop made air filter that works really well. A dust collector is also in the plans. There are only 2 small windows that open for fresh air. The furnace and hot water tank are in their own room and separate from the shop. My old shop was a basement shop as well and I never had any problems. The air filter worked well, and when I get the dust collector to hook up to the machines that will be a huge improvement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So today I went to my local habitat for humanity re store. I scored a bunch of used base cabinets and some new ones too. I just don't have time to build them right now. Sometimes I buy time if you know what I mean. I am going to use them for my new miter saw station. I had one like this in my old shop, it gives great storage for all the tools and little things that go in a wood shop. I think I may add a couple more yet, I'd like to find a couple more bases that are all drawers. The total length of the saw station with my shop made fences will be about 15' to 16' They don't match but I don't care, lol. Lots of drawers for storage of just about everything. Miter saw counter and fences will go on top. Got em all for $100

2 of the dark cherry cabinets are new.




I'll make a riser base for the middle cabinet to raise it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked in the shop a little today.
First thing was to put up a little shelf with some scrap wood and get the stereo hooked up. Now I got tunes!




Then I started taking down the drop ceiling and I put the lumber rack up. This got a lot of stuff off of the floor.



Look, empty space still, this means I can bring more wood in! LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Saaay....nice rack. Hubba hubba.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Very nice shop man but WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY to clean  You need to dirty that puppy up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice shop man but WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY to clean  You need to dirty that puppy up!


Oh I'm just getting started! I can dirty a shop with the best of em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked in the shop a little more today. I put up a shelf for some of the turning stock, Pulled some more of the ceiling down, got all of the wood out of the metal shop side of the shop, unpacked some boxes of wood, Started putting power tools and cases in the storage closet under the stairs. Here's some pics.

I started today with moving power tools into the new tool closet and then I put this little desk over by the stereo. Might be nice to have a desk in the shop, not sure if I'm going to keep it or not. But for now it's kinda cool.




I pulled more ceiling tiles down in preparation for the shelf to go against the wall. All of the tiles are going to come down so I can work on the wiring and plumbing, time for upgrades.



This is where the shelf will go. And you can see the door open to the tool closet. That is great storage for the tools.




I finally have a path I can walk around in the shop. I am making progress. There's a bunch of 2x4's on the saw horses in the middle of the shop that will be a dividing wall for the shops. When that's done it will free up some floor space. I am still not really sure where I am going to put all the machines, I'll just have to wait and see how things come together.




Turning stock is on the shelf. I think I am going to put another smaller shelf next to it 



It's starting to look like a shop.



So that was this weekends progress. To be continued..................

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Your right Greg - The more cluttered the more you can be in touch with your inner Rain Man  I even see a bit of saw dust on the floor. I'm proud of you man!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found a couple more cabinets at the habitat for humanity store. I now have 16' of cabinets, most with drawers, this will be the base for the new miter saw station. It kinda looks like a cabinet shop show room with all the different cabinets, but all the drawers are cool. Everything is roller guides too. This is going to be great tool storage. I also put up another shelf for wood off cuts and scraps that I just can't seem to throw away.

Some of these cabinets are brand new, they probably where displays. Here's the recent 2 that I found.




This is how the cabinets will be oriented. I need to move the electrical boxes up so they will be above the cabinets. Then they will be screwed together, leveled, and attached to the wall.




A double layer of particle board will make the countertop. Tons of storage!I think I have about $130.00 invested in the cabinets. I picked cabinets that did not match anything that was on the floor and that way they would negotiate the price with me to just get rid of the odd cabinets. Worked out great for everyone.




And one more wood shelf, I just have to cut some plywood and screw it down for the shelf tops. Storage problems are being solved and boxes are being unpacked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Great shop thanks for the picture tour of the process. I recently went through this process, and I hope it will be the last time. Tons of work but fantastic results
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sundays shop progress, finished up another wood storage shelf and unpacked six boxes of wood. I sorted through a bunch of it and pitched a bunch, moving is a good time to do this. Here's a few pics, starting to look like a shop each time I work in it.
This is all the stuff to throw out and the empty boxes.




This is actually where the metal shop side will be. All the wood is now out of there. 




Looking into the shop where a wall will be.




It's getting there, lots to do still.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

I thought we weren't allowed to throw out wood?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to throw out wood?


Some people burn it, LOL. I have this sickness where I can't throw out wood, I save every little scrap until every flat spot in the shop is covered with it. Then one day I get fed up with it and go on a frenzy and pitch it all. I usually take it to a friends house and say burn it in your fire pit.Then I start all over again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Holy cow Greg - Nice set up! I don't think I would put a wall up there. At lest not considering it from that vantage point. Thats going to be a SWEEEEET shop

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Walls are overrated. That's one helluva mancave either way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wall has to go up to help contain the dust. Also it will allow me to work the metal machines on the other side of the wall and still do wood work, kinda flip back and forth. Sawdust and oil on the metal machines is not a good mix.


----------



## woodintyuuu

woodtickgreg said:


> Wall has to go up to help contain the dust. Also it will allow me to work the metal machines on the other side of the wall and still do wood work, kinda flip back and forth. Sawdust and oil on the metal machines is not a good mix.


only if ya dont use um  sorr couldnt help the wiseacre comment, I use metal machines in a very unconventional way and sawdust and oil , goes away with little
air pressure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gimpy

sounds like you will need to to get a 2nd mortgage if your replacing all the water lines with copper


----------



## woodtickgreg

gimpy said:


> sounds like you will need to to get a 2nd mortgage if your replacing all the water lines with copper


Not really, I have most of the fittings and that's where most of the cost is, The pipe really isn't that bad.


----------



## gimpy

That's cool, enjoy, and the shop is just what the doctor Ordered, do you have an outside entrance/exit from the area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

gimpy said:


> That's cool, enjoy, and the shop is just what the doctor Ordered, do you have an outside entrance/exit from the area


Nope bellow ground. But the stairs are a straight shot down!


----------



## ripjack13

If I can't go in mine, I'm goin in yours...vicariously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> If I can't go in mine, I'm goin in yours...vicariously.



Yeah stay out it's too tempting. Before I stopped drinking for good I used to stop for several months or so every few years just to make sure I could quit. One of those times I kept going to the bar to shoot pool with my buddies and drinking water cokes or sometimes a near beer. They kept telling me if I wanted to quit I better stay away from shooting pool too. They were right because I didn't last a week. Don't go in the shop or you'll end up doing something and knock yourself out of whack again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I really need to get in there and finish the set up, just been so damn busy with side work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

Congrats Greg ! The house and shop look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy

Looks like a nice size shop, can't wait to see it all set up and ready to work in


----------



## GeorgeS

That's a nice looking shop space! You are doing much better than I am right about now!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man, I have been so busy with work and helping my son with his cars and house that I have not had any time to work on my shop. This has to end, I really need to get it finished and working. I may have to get the metal side going first though, folks want tools and whats a tool maker to do, lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just scored 4 t-5 light fixture with the bulbs for $150 at a garage sale, brand new. The fixtures alone sell for $90 around here. T-5's throw a ton of light! I got the guys phone number as he had some other sizes I might be able to use.
Crappy cell phone pic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took a little vacation time from both jobs to work on the shop. Today's goal was get the ceiling down and the firing strips so I can access the electrical and run some new lines for the lights. Then worked on the wall that will enclose the wood shop and separate the metal shop.
So this is what I started with, ceiling needs to come down to upgrade the lights and wiring. Eventually I am going to upgrade the plumbing in the house as well so the ceiling really needs to go. Where the half wall is by the stairs is where the new dividing wall for the shops will be.




Ceiling before.




Tiles are down and firing strips need to go.




Firing strips are gone!




First part of the shop wall is framed in, shop will have a 36" door.




Small half wall by stairs is in and just have 1 more short wall to frame in.




This will be the metal shop side of the shop, lighting and power will be upgraded here as well. I have a bigger mill to bring home in pieces and get down into the basement, it will go in here somewhere, lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking good Greg. God help ya if you ever have to move  
Seriously thats going to be a sweet shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy

WOW, you certainly have been busy, but I'm sure it will be great down the road, keep up thee good work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

That's looking really sweet Greg! I've got mine in a two car garage, but it's so full of crap I can hardly move in there. Can't wait to see to finished pics! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg, it's great to see you back at it in working toward getting your shop set up! Hopefully your time off will allow you to make some serious progress - and to also take some time for relaxation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Looking good Greg. God help ya if you ever have to move
> Seriously thats going to be a sweet shop.


It would take an act of god to make me move again. I'm getting to old for this crap. I got the radial arm saw and the old delta scrollsaw in the basement by myself but it wasn't fun. It is fun and exciting to be working on the shop again, Can't wait till I can start making projects. But for now it's walls, lights, electrical, and get the base cabinets installed and the counter top for the miter saw station set up. I am going to try and incorporate the radial arm saw into this set up. The radial will come in real handy for wide cross cuts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the shop a good 10 hours today, I think I got a lot done. The wall is done except for the door. I picked up a new solid core slab door from habitat for humanity for 5 bucks. I have to cut it down and mortise in the hinges, cut the holes for the knob etc, but that's a later project. Here's some pics of today's progress.

Started the day by finishing the rough framing for the shop wall. Everything is anchored and secured with a powder actuated fastener, shot nails right into the steel beam.




I use osb for the sheeting because I hate drywall, and because I got a bunch of it for free from a friend. Eventually I will paint all of this white to brighten things up. I am standing in what will be the metal machine shop.




Here you can see the 36" door opening for the wood shop, it's location will allow me to bring materials into the shop easily.




Once the wall was done I cleared some stuff out of the way to work on the wall where the cabinets and miter saw station will be, that is not where the radial saw will go but I am going to try and incorporate it into the same setup. The cabinets are not mounted yet and I had to move them away from the wall so I could remove the paneling and raise 2 electrical outlets.



Down to the bare 2x2 studs. I will attach the cabinets to the wall, reconfigure the electrical and install some white peg board above the cabinets.




making progress.




I will end up with 16' of base cabinets, lots of drawers for tool storage, and cabinets for other supplies.



All of the garbage is cleaned up and carried out, I hauled it to my work and filled the dumpster. I can't wait to get the cabinets installed and the work top installed, then I can finish unpacking boxes and get my tools put away, or more importantly find them. Once I get all the boxes empty and floor space opened up I can figure out where I want to put machines, a new work bench, dust collector, etc. Then I will work on the electrical outlets and lights. Lots and lots of lights!!! I'm exhausted!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats a lot of progress Greg. Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Looking really good Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I am getting eager to see the completed shop. But I also love seeing the progress Greg. Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I am getting eager to see the completed shop. But I also love seeing the progress Greg. Looks great.


Are they ever really completed? LOL. I am eager to just get to use it! I am getting there, it's so much work. My old shop just kinda evolved over the years, then pack it all up and move it, dump it all in a new basement, then try and figure out how to set it up. There was no major power, no lighting really, just a big empty space. man it fills up fast. I still am not really sure where all the machines are going to go, most are on wheels but still need to be stored when not in use. A new lathe will be added and DUST COLLECTION!!!! Still trying to choose a dust collector.


----------



## ripjack13

Do you have a spot you wanna put it? Inside or out? Or in a separate room? How many machines will be hooked up to it?

New or used dc?


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have a spot you wanna put it? Inside or out? Or in a separate room? How many machines will be hooked up to it?
> 
> New or used dc?


Well it will have to go inside, I want to contain as much of the dust as possible in the shop. I think I have a spot picked for it due to ceiling height. I wish I had an extra room for it but I don't. I may enclose it if it is too loud though. I am thinking of doing a central run down the middle of the shop with drops off of that with gates. Only one machine will be run at a time. For portable 2hp units I am looking at baleigh, and laguna, for a fixed unit I am looking at the grizzly 2hp fixed cyclone. So far I think the grizz offers the most bang for the buck. I have been looking for a used unit but they never come up for sale in the larger size like I am looking for. I want to go as big as my ceiling height will allow (about 91" between the floor joist) I am liking the grizz except that it is loud 83 to 85 db, The others are around 72db.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

They have a noise reducer....

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Noise-Reducer-Kit-for-G0440-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/H8166


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> They have a noise reducer....
> 
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Noise-Reducer-Kit-for-G0440-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/H8166


And for one of their machines I think it would be a must, I saw that and looked at it too. I think their machines have a lot going for them besides just price. Only thing I don't like is the high db. I really like the soft internal brush for cleaning the filter instead of a flapper that can be kinda hard on an expensive filter. I like the remote with a programmable timer too, and a steel collection drum and not a fiber drum. A 35 gallon drum should be easy to find bags for too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So here's today's progress, I didn't hit it as hard as I did yesterday because I aint what I used to bePretty damned sore today, the back is just very fatigued. 
So here's 5 base cabinets all screwed together and ready to be pushed against the wall and be leveled.




In this pic you can see the miter saw fences that will go on top of the cabinets. I will make a double layer particle board/osb top and then attach the fences and miter saw to the top. I had this set up in my old shop and I really liked it, I use my miter saw a lot. The space between the cabinets is for a shop vac to suck up the dust from the saw, it works pretty good.




Here you can see what I am trying to do with the recently acquired radial arm saw. I want to have it set up to share part of the fence from the miter saw but I don't know if everything will align with out the radial setting to far out from the wall. It is really heavy and needs to be well supported. I either have to find another cabinet or build the radial it's own stand. The thing I like about the radial is at least a 16" cross cut, that's double what my miter can do. It's much easier and safer to move a radial saw head than a 16" wide board. Pegboard will go on the wall above the cabinets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Greg, I saw a setup in a friends cabinet shop that might be useful to you. He had a metal rod that ran along the top of the fence for his radial arm saw with 4" hinges taken apart and the rod ran through the pin part. he had screwed wood blocks to them to use for pre-set stop blocks. He had drilled and tapped a hole to keep them set in place. You flip them up when not in use. Just a thought. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, I saw a setup in a friends cabinet shop that might be useful to you. He had a metal rod that ran along the top of the fence for his radial arm saw with 4" hinges taken apart and the rod ran through the pin part. he had screwed wood blocks to them to use for pre-set stop blocks. He had drilled and tapped a hole to keep them set in place. You flip them up when not in use. Just a thought. Tony


Thanks, but my reason for wanting to share the fence was for support of long heavy stock, not for stops or the graduations on the miter fence.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I decided to just put the radial arm saw on a stand with a mobile base and wheel it out as needed like the rest of my tools. So I finished the install of the cabinets, removed the existing electrical outlets and ran new dedicated shop circuits as the outlets that where there where shared with other circuits in the house. All of the new shop circuits will be on their own and stand alone. Installed some pegboard and a back splash, built up a countertop with some more free osb. here's some pics.

Cabinets are leveled and screwed in. Used a 2x12 for a back splash as it was the perfect filler for the 2' space above and for the countertop below. It allowed me to rip 4x8 sheets in half and have no waste.




all the boxes to the right will go in the cabinets and the miter saw will go on the countertop.



16 feet of cabinets.



Pegboard is up, countertop is down and 3 layers of osb for a 2" total thickness.



16' of cabinets, pegboard for tools, and countertop for the miter saw fences and saw.



I thought I would try these strip outlets out, 2 5' strips with 10 outlets in each strip. I attached them directly to the 2x12. They are hard wired in and will be on their own circuit.



Space in the middle will be for the shop vac storage and where a hose will be run for the miter saw dust collection. I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gimpy

Very nice, good things take time, your gonna love the circut sstrips

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got the miter saw and fences mounted to the counter, this is 16' of miter saw station and tool storage now.
Looking down the miter saw fence rails. And the shop built dust hood, it worked pretty good with just a shop vac, it should be better with a dust collector hook up.


 

This is going to be great tool storage. Just have to trim out the base and trim the counter edge, I'll probably fill the cabinets first so I can find all my tools, everything is still in boxes and they are in the way too.


 

Shop vac has a home now! I bought that shop vac in the early 80's I cant believe it is still working, it owes me nothing.
The wiring for the strip outlets is done and they are live.


 
I think next up is work on getting the lights hung and working on the wiring. Hmmm it's raining today, good day to work in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Whatchya gonna use the space behind the fence for open tool storage? That would fill up fast in my shop with all kinds of unorganized clutter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> I bought that shop vac in the early 80's I cant believe it is still working, it owes me nothing.



Looks like you might have the same one my dad also bought in the early 80's. Built like a tank and still going strong for him.

Greg, your shop is shaping up real nice. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Whatchya gonna use the space behind the fence for open tool storage? That would fill up fast in my shop with all kinds of unorganized clutter.


I had a simaler set up in my old shop and I put stuff like vacuume accessories and such back there. I seem to end up with clutter no matter what anyway, LOL. But I did learn some things from the old set up, this one is not as high and not as deep. I use my miter saw a lot so this is a cool set up for me. When you move and set up shop again some things you keep and some things you change. I dig my miter saw station.


----------



## gimpy

WOW, that is a lot of progress, AWESOME................When you get done there, maybe you can help me redo my shop lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked my tail off the last couple of days in the shop, working on the electrical for the lights. I nailed up ten boxes for the lights and drill all the holes for the wire. Pulled all the wire, mounted the boxes for the light switches, hooked up the wires to the breaker panel and wired the switches. I got half of the boxes wired with the receptacles, 5 to go and then I can start hanging the lights. Then I can disconnect the existing lights and start unpacking boxes. I'm going to try and work on the lights after work a few nights this week. Kinda weird, I worked all weekend on the shop but don't really have a lot to show for it, but my body aches from working with my arms over my head all day so I must have made some progress. I have 250' of wire in the shop so far and I went and bought another 250' roll today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

4th of july weekend and I have some time to work in the shop, I put in a solid 10 or 12 hours yesterday, even got the first 5 boxes unpacked. I have a closet under the stairs that I put one of the lights I took down out of the shop and repurposed it in the closet, I made this a tool closet for all of my power tools, it's awesome! Out of site and out of the way.

Here's all the lights wired up and hung, switches wired and working. 8 4' 4 bulb lights and 2 4' 6 bulb lights. Theres a mix of t8 and t5 bulbs, all are daylight 5000k or better. The shop is well lit! Look theres a floor!




Still a mess, but I started working on that today as well. Things are starting to shape up with all the lighting done now.




I made this work bench about 15 years ago and have come to hate it. It served it's purpose at the time but it is just to big, about 10' long. I want to make a new bench, a real wood workers bench, one with 2 vices and not so damn big!




So this makes it so I will build the new bench for sure, I cut a 5' section off to use in the machine shop. A kennedy tool box and a metal vice will go on it and still give me room to work. I will use the other half of the bench in the wood shop until I make the new bench, I have the wood for the new bench, ash.




This is kind of a neat hanging slat board hardware thing that I made. I like this because I can pull the boxes of as needed and just look inside to see what's in there. So I mounted this back on the wall. Some things from the old shop worked and other things I am changing. This worked so I'm keeping it.




And this is what it looks like with all the boxes in place. A lot of them are empty so I can add to them as needed. They just lift off and can be carried to the bench or wherever when needed.



See the wood strip over the tool closet door? A cabinet for glue and finishing stuff will go in this dead space.




Cabinet is up. That t5 light fixture is super bright! I have 4 of them in the shop, I put them where I think I want to put the bench area. All of the lights can be moved if needed as I wired them all with flexible cords and plugs.



More coming.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here you can see the days progress even though it might not look like much. I finished the lighting and removed all the old lighting and wiring. I got 5 boxes off the floor and unpacked. All the tools that are on mobile bases are docked in an area where I think I will keep them. Hardware bins hung on the wall, a new light circuit for the tool closet with a switch installed, Cabinets for finishing stuff mounted to the walls. Stupid work bench cut in half and the other half installed in the machine shop. I'm seeing more of the floor now. There's a pile of boxes in the back corner that will all go on the pegboard or in the cabinets and drawers. The lathe will go where the boxes are.


 

Mounted this salvage cabinet to the wall for finishing supplies.


 

This is the used drum sander I just purchased, it's in great shape and like new and came with the stand, mobile base, extension tables, and some paper. I think I paid $500 for it, a little pricey but not with the extras. I think the sander alone sold for about a grand?


 

Looking the other way, it's starting to take shape now, almost there. I will add dust collection yet. And I have to cut a door down and mortice the hinges yet, and cut the whole for the knob and latch. I have to figure out something for clamps too! Maybe on the open stud wall? I have to run some more electrical in that wall too. I still don't know where I am going to put the drill press, maybe get a bench top model and put the floor standing one in the machine shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Greg, that is just awesome! Coming along very nicely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Greg you're really making headway it's looking great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy

Man, you just make me tierd just looking and reading all that you have done..........great job, can't to see it completed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

WOW Greg, you have been busy. How are you going to be on electric bill, with all those lights? Hope you have solar or a generator.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Looks good Greg, can't wait to see it when it's done! I need to get out there and totally redo mine, maybe this will motivate me..... Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a Kennedy tool box in my garage that I had some mechanics tools in so I emptied it out and brought it inside for the metal shop. I need it for my machinist tools and cutters and stuff.
This is a pretty big box, nice deep drawers. Was heavy carrying it in empty.




A repurposed tool box on a repurposed work bench.




Today I drove to Toledo to pick up this dust collector, just a harbor freight 2hp unit, but the guy put a winn canister filter on it and they are about $165 and he gave me a remote start for it too. I cleaned her up a bit and tested it out and it has major suction. It's not a cyclone but for the $200 I paid for it, it will work just fine. This thing was used very little, super clean.




PSI long ranger remote start for the dust collector.




From the same man I also purchased this like new Delta bench top variable speed drill press with the manual and light. I don't see these very often.
I paid $165 for it but man it is like new and will be a great asset in the shop. It's a little dusty but not a spot of rust on it.




I just don't see variable speed on bench top drill presses very often, very cool tool.




Original owners manual and parts break down.




This behemoth is a 17" swing grizzly, it's going to go to the metal shop side. I'm really getting tired of moving it, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Nice score, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

There are 2 closets in my basement shop, one is for the water meter, and one is where the gas lines come in. The gas lines are up high so I thought this would be a great spot for the air compressor. It fit perfect and this will cut down on the noise and keep it out of the dusty environment, also just keeps it out of the way.





It fit perfect! I'll drill a hole in the wall for the cord and air hose. Electrical box is right there too.




An oops moment that made me use my favorite words. When coiling up the air hose watch your back swing, I caught my dremel kits and knocked them on the floor and of course they opened up and everything went flying all over the place.




I got the other half of the work bench together after I cut it in half, lol. So I kinda repurposed it, half the bench to the metal shop and half for the wood shop. I also got the air cleaner set in place under the bench,




I got the jointer all reassembled.




I think I'm liking this set up, I have a machine on wheels storage area, a bench area, and I can walk around the work bench.




The boxes are getting to be fewer, this is where the lathe will go after the boxes are emptied and put away. The 2 light sconces on the wall will give me a good place to mount additional lighting for the lathe.



I disconnected some more old wiring in the metal shop and installed a switch in there for the lights. I hung some electrical boxes in the wood shop for some outlets and for a couple of 220 plugs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This was a recent score. A 2hp psi tempest cyclone for $375 bucks. I drove an hour one way to get it. I'm not sure where I am going to put it yet. I went from a shop with no dust collection to a shop that I now have 2 dust collectors in. I don't know yet if I am going to keep them both, One at each end of the shop might be cool. One is on wheels and portable, and the psi would be a fixed unit. If I kept them both I wouldn't need to run ducting and I could just use hoses?
Just cell phone pics. This thing was hardly used. I will need to make a new collection drum and maybe raise the stand a little.




Pretty cool little cyclone I think. The psi's are rated pretty good. Massive filters. I was pretty excited about getting this, they never come up for sale around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Looking good! I've got that exact same drill press (Delta), thing is a beast! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked in the shop a little more last Saturday.

I assembled the psi dust collector that I purchased on craigslist. See the little 5 gallon bucket, that was the collection drum. This dc was only used for grinding dust in a metal shop of some kind. I want to see if I can raise it up another inch or 2 and see if I can make that metal garbage can fit under it for a collection drum, then I could just use standard 35 gallon lawn and leaf bags. If I have to I can cut the bottom of the can off, remove an inch or 2 of metal, and weld the bottom back on.




I mounted the wood working vise to the old temporary work bench that I cut in half. I already like it better just making it shorter, lol. I'll need to replace the wood jaws in the vise as I have used it for tool making an awful lot. I found a new used metal vise for the metal shop and tool making.




This is the part I am most excited about! At least a dozen boxes of tools and supplies unpacked and put away.




This gave more room in the shop and I found all of my tools!!!




Kinda hard to see but the pegboard is being used and the drawers in the cabinets now have tools in them.




The big void on the wall is where the boxes where and where the lathe will go. Maybe the planer cart too.




And this is the other dust collector. Now I have a dust collector at each end of the shop and I won't have to buy a bunch of expensive duct work, just a couple of lengths of hose and I can reach everything in the whole shop.



The wood shop side of the shop is almost done, I have a couple of electrical lines to pull yet and I have to cut down a door and get it hung, figure out something to do with the clamps, and then I will move on to the metal shop side. I also have to fine tune my machines after the move and level my table saw. I reread this entire thread to see where I was a year ago and just starting the move, and then the flood, can't believe I am at the point that I am now and it is almost complete. I am going to enjoy this shop, I already like it more than my old shop.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Worked in the shop a little more last Saturday.
> 
> I assembled the psi dust collector that I purchased on craigslist. See the little 5 gallon bucket, that was the collection drum. This dc was only used for grinding dust in a metal shop of some kind. I want to see if I can raise it up another inch or 2 and see if I can make that metal garbage can fit under it for a collection drum, then I could just use standard 35 gallon lawn and leaf bags. If I have to I can cut the bottom of the can off, remove an inch or 2 of metal, and weld the bottom back on.
> View attachment 84820



How much of a pita would it be make a box that fits the frame so it just slides in under the hole. Make the top removable, and use that hose that's already connected to the 5 gal as the connector. And as a bonus, you can keep the steel can....

just thinking outloud....

looking good by the way Greg. Nicely done....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> How much of a pita would it be make a box that fits the frame so it just slides in under the hole. Make the top removable, and use that hose that's already connected to the 5 gal as the connector. And as a bonus, you can keep the steel can....
> 
> just thinking outloud....
> 
> looking good by the way Greg. Nicely done....


Hey that's a great idea! My only concern is if I can make the box so that a standard lawn and leaf trash bag will fit it, or the 42 gallon contractor bags from the home depot. But that is a great idea and I am going to have to fiddle with it a bit to see what fits. 
Thanks Marc!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Also..you might have to pad up the bottom of the frame to make it flat, so the box slides out.
Or...
...do you have ballbearing drawer slides? That would make a box load of sawdust easier to slide out...


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Also..you might have to pad up the bottom of the frame to make it flat, so the box slides out.
> Or...
> ...do you have ballbearing drawer slides? That would make a box load of sawdust easier to slide out...


I do have a bunch of drawer slides, I was thinking the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right on. Cool beans.


----------



## gimpy

Looking good, your making me tired of all the work your doing
great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

gimpy said:


> Looking good, your making me tired of all the work your doing
> great job


I'm almost to the point that I can start making sawdust from projects instead of from building the shop.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still finishing up the wood shop and working on the machine shop side at the same time. This labor day weekend I worked in the shops all 3 days. Finished up the psi cyclone dust collector, I had to widen the stand and fit a new fiber drum but it's done and ready to use. Pulled a bunch of wire for the metal shop, wired up the vfd for the southbend metal lathe and fired it up. I had to restitch the belt for it and got it all oiled up, still need to level it and check the tailstoc alignment but it is up and running now. Wired up a few outlets in the metal shop, more to do still, installed an outlet in the furnace room just because there wasn't one in there. Put up a shelf in the metal shop, and hung the back splash on the wall behind the lathe. Put a plywood shelf under the work bench and started to put metal stock on it. I'm so close to being done but still have a lot to do.
When the metal shop is a little more organized I'll post up some pics.
I still have 2 walls in the metal shop to install outlets in but I ran out of wire. I think I have pulled 700 feet of wire so far, everything is on its own circuits.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some pics of recent progress.
This pencil sharpener has followed me to every house I have lived in, it's very old, works excellent, and it makes the shop more complete.


 
Cyclone that I purchased used and cheap is now fully operational, had to widen the stand so the collection drum would fit into it. I set it on a piece of plywood to keep it off the floor.


 
I part of the metal shop, the south bend lathe is now wired up to the vfd and fully operational. Got some outlets installed and a shelf put up to store lathe supplies on. Shelf under the work bench for metal stock storage. 


 
I started sorting and shelving the metal stock, this is the short stock. Long stock will go on a rack that is yet to be made.


 
Another area of the metal shop that is still a work in progress, still not sure where I am going to orient the machines, I have another mill to bring down yet.


 
This wall will get some outlets and I'm think the grinders and buffer will go on this wall. The wood shop is on the other side of this wall, and that's the door for the wood shop that is yet to be installed. It's a solid core door, heavy as heck, purchased at habitat for humanity for 5 bucks.


 
Still have to do some electrical work in the metal shop, install some more lighting too, but I'm getting there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome Greg....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the metal shop side again on sunday. Got all the boxes unpacked!
Cleaned up a little too.

Went from this.....


 

To this......


 
I still gotta move that electrical box, I'm just gonna remove the receptacle and shorten the wires on install a junction box.


 
Making good progress on the metal shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

nice...are you making or getting a box/rack for the steel leaning against the wall? Not that you asked for it, but that's my suggestion...


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> nice...are you making or getting a box/rack for the steel leaning against the wall? Not that you asked for it, but that's my suggestion...


Yup I'm making a wire shelf rack, for the stuff on the wall and the cart in the pic is full too. I salvage some cut offs from some wire baskets, heavy duty stuff, it will work well for all of the material. I plan to store it horizontally and the wire will allow me to store shorter pieces too. Just looking for some angle iron now, I have some at work but it's kinda heavy, I might use it if I can't find anything else.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is what I salvaged for the shelves on the metal materials rack.

So this is what I found in the scrap bin at a shop I go to. They had a job for a customer that involved cutting down a bunch of wire baskets to make them shorter for whatever reason. This is the waste, heavy duty stuff! It's a 3 piece section, I only need the middle longer section.



After I cut the wire and clips that bind the 3 sections the middle one is free. Now I just need to trim off the pointy things sticking out on the cut side.



These are the shorter pieces that won't be used on the materials rack. I'll find a use for them eventally though. There's 8 of them.



I started cutting the pointy things off with the cut off wheel but man was that slow. Then I remembered I had these bolt cutters, perfect for this job!



Cut off wheel left a nice close cut though.



Not so close with the bolt cutters, but you won't see this edge as it will be under some angle iron.



The wire racks measure 12" x 38" all cleaned up, perfect for where I want to put the rack. Now I just gotta find some angle iron. I'm all about re purposing stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Pencil Sharpener reminds me of this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@NeilYeag Yup it's just like that, lol. Just one of my old timey favorite tools, it just works perfectly!


----------



## ripjack13

Oh I see what's happening here. Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag

woodtickgreg said:


> @NeilYeag Yup it's just like that, lol. Just one of my old timey favorite tools, it just works perfectly!



Kind of like my shop apron:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/apron_zpsnarka8aj.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

NeilYeag said:


> Kind of like my shop apron:
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/apron_zpsnarka8aj.jpg


I have an old apron like that too! Mine is from Montgomery Wards, they have been out of business for some time now.


----------



## NeilYeag

"In *December 2000* it (MW) announced that it was going out of business, and in*2001* it closed its remaining stores"

At least 15 year vintage, not bad, I think mine may be older. My dad used to say don't clean it or the luck will all run out ha.


----------



## woodtickgreg

NeilYeag said:


> "In *December 2000* it (MW) announced that it was going out of business, and in*2001* it closed its remaining stores"
> 
> At least 15 year vintage, not bad, I think mine may be older. My dad used to say don't clean it or the luck will all run out ha.


Yeah but I purchased it in the early 80's way before they closed. I have replaced the strings on it to tie it on, I used the strings off of one of my home depot aprons when I worked there in the tool rental department as a mechanic. So now my blue denim wards shop apron has orange strings on it, lol.


----------



## kweinert

Nice story, but we now know you're a closet Broncos fan :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

In some ways my life is so much better than it was 5 or 6 years ago. I got divorced from a bitter angry controlling woman. Packed my stuff and moved out, bought a house and set up shop, I found peace and happiness again. I dated for awhile and was ready to give up on ever finding a nice woman companion to live out my days with, kissed a lot of frogs until I found my Betty. Been with her for 3 years and things couldn't be better, we live together in my/our home and we get along great! Got a house full of cats too, lol. Hear is my problem, work has taken over all of my time, trying to earn a living. I have gotten away from wood working and tool making and I miss it terribly. My wood shop is an absolute wreck and a dumping ground, metal shop and garage are not any better. This is what I'm talking about.


 

 


I have been in my new house for about 5 or 6 years now and never really finished the shop, I really need to get this done so I can get back to the things I enjoy, woodworking and tool making. I'm trying to find a work life balance but it is difficult. After working a 10 or 12 hour day I really dont want to go to the shop and work on this mess, but I really need to start working on it so yesterday I started, I'm just going to keep pecking away at it so I can get back to being in my shop over the winter. It's so overwhelming, how did this happen and why? I need my happy place back again. This weighs very heavy on me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## ripjack13

You and me both brother. I need to clean as well. I have no idea where to start either.
But, I asked Michele to help out. She just grabs the first thing she sees and does something with it.
To Be Determined, save or trash. (donate/sell also)
The TBD pile needs to be sorted before the end of the day. save or trash.
and she told me to stop buying things I think I need until the shop is clean, because I may already have one, it's just somewhere in the piles. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Take it little by little brother. Get it cleaned up and get back in there and enjoy. I know you will but make sure you take time for you and Betty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'm in almost the exact same place you are right now brother. My Shop is jam packed now, about 3 times as bad as yours. I was already at a place where I couldn't move around out there and knew I needed to do something. Now I just can't seem to get out there, Wendell's situation weighs heavy on me. I'll get mine done and so will you and Marc, just keep chipping away at it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I know you will but make sure you take time for you and Betty!!


I always make time for us, as hard as that may be sometimes. Another thing for me is finding the time to get much needed sleep and rest, and excersize, or just downtime. I so wish I could be retired! But I have at least 8 years to go on that, but I am counting. I will find my way back but it is going to take a lot of focus and work. Work sucks! But it is a necessary evil at this time, we need the money. Finding the time and balance is the big problem, but I'm working on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I am fortunate, I love my job. There are days I don't want to go and BS to deal with on others but I still love it. I wish I had the $$ to get the equipment I want and a bigger shop but oh well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

*you never know when that shop hoard might turn into a financial or mental salvation*. my sawmill had been stuck in the storage yard surrounded by stuff to be auctioned. lots of scrap metal to be dealt with and other projects, but all of a sudden this summer scrap prices plummeted, inbound light equipment for auction slowed down, and a sudden need to change revenue streams, brought the sawmill out this week, got it running. and gonna start slabbing and building tables again. on a positive note i can now buy scrap metal from the scrap yard super cheap for building table legs and other cool metal art

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## vegas urban lumber

there is a new tariff push being made at cheap Chinese imported furniture, it's been labeled one of their "dumping" items, A large % tariff could make a real difference in the value of american crafted furniture. though the millennial generation does not have much money they are starting to push for environmentally sustainable product, and renewable sourced goods


----------



## rocky1

Know exactly where you're coming from. Shop has just become a drop zone for goodies I buy and don't have time to do anything with. Shop looks just like yours. and having no luck finding anyone with even half a brain to work, so I don't foresee the issue going away any time soon. It's really beginning to irritate hell out of me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> *you never know when that shop hoard might turn into a financial or mental salvation*. my sawmill had been stuck in the storage yard surrounded by stuff to be auctioned. lots of scrap metal to be dealt with and other projects, but all of a sudden this summer scrap prices plummeted, inbound light equipment for auction slowed down, and a sudden need to change revenue streams, brought the sawmill out this week, got it running. and gonna start slabbing and building tables again. on a positive note i can now buy scrap metal from the scrap yard super cheap for building table legs and other cool metal art
> 
> View attachment 172911
> 
> View attachment 172912


That is a very cool table! I love it.


----------



## TimR

I think many or us been there or heading in that direction. I lost a lot of motivation when I had to pack everything up into storage for about a year when we put our house on the market, in spite of the fact that I’d end up doubling+ my shop space. Keeping an eye on all phases of our home being built ended up as full time job for me due to inattentive general contractor and us taking over the build from the end of framing to final. Last year has been absorbed with follow up things like staining about 600 sqft of decking this past week. 
Slowly got shop organized and tossed a lot of stuff that wasn’t likely to get used. It’s an every other week chore to just put stuff away that gets tossed on any and all horizontal surface. 
Try to figure out where you have space to effectively store stuff and pick away at the piles a little at a time. Easily said, we know!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## CWS

I understand all that is being said because I am in the same place. I gave away a box of blanks today at the club meeting that I have moved out of the way for years. Felt goood but didn't make much room in the shop. My shop is 32'x20'. Have a door in each end and if I want to use a certain tool I need to go out the front door and come in the back door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

CWS said:


> I understand all that is being said because I am in the same place. I gave away a box of blanks today at the club meeting that I have moved out of the way for years. Felt goood but didn't make much room in the shop. My shop is 32'x20'. Have a door in each end and if I want to use a certain tool I need to go out the front door and come in the back door.


my 3/4 acre yard feels like that at times


----------



## rocky1

Oh I got it goin on in the yard too. Now the days are getting shorter, and there isn't enough hours in the day to get anything done in the evenings. Need to be 5 damn places at one time doing different things at work. Bees came back from ND looking good, hit the ground and started crashing. Probably loose more than 400 and have to rebuild them again. There is no end to it! At least this year I had 500 live hives on the ground here, not a hundred like last year when the damn things all crashed.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## CWS

Hate to here about the bees, When you say crashing you mean you have lost all the bees in 4 hundred hives.


----------



## rocky1

Yup! Looked good when they arrived, nephew estimated maybe 150 dead out of the 900 we sent, which isn't to far out of line in this day and age's beekeeping. Got 'em home, spread them all out, everything started falling apart. Heavy mite load, stress of the trip, warmer weather w/more humidity, virus takes off and kicks their ass in a matter of days. Going second round of mite treatments on stuff I kept here Thursday, third round on stuff that came back from ND on Friday. Start beetle treating, and treat them for Nosema next week. Try and figure out what the hell we can save. Then start rebuilding again. 

Joys of life in the bee business!


----------



## ripjack13

What's with all the egg crates? You got chickens? Or use em for sound deadening on the ceiling?


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> What's with all the egg crates? You got chickens? Or use em for sound deadening on the ceiling?



He eats a lot of eggs!


----------



## NeilYeag

Advice from my father, god rest his soul. When you have an overwhelming (seemingly!) task. Break it up into to smaller chunks. I this case it is better to_* NOT*_ look at the big picture. Just look at it and make plan for today, this week, this month to tackle a small particular section or area. Noting that in order to *Fix* the one section you may indeed make a bigger mess temporarily of another section. Once you have some small completion (successes), believe me it all gets easier and the motivation will come. 

Make sense? It has worked for me and then once everything is sorted, I have found ne motivation to keep it that way!

Best.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> What's with all the egg crates? You got chickens? Or use em for sound deadening on the ceiling?


I make fire starters out of them with sawdust and wax. You just break one off and light it and the fire takes off.



rocky1 said:


> He eats a lot of eggs!


I do eat a lot of eggs though. 4 to 5 everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> 4 to 5 everyday.



Oh my....


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I make fire starters out of them with sawdust and wax. You just break one off and light it and the fire takes off.
> 
> 
> I do eat a lot of eggs though. 4 to 5 everyday.



Fire starters...I just use empty pizza boxes, I eat 4 to 5 every week...

I'm still jealous of how clean your shop is compared to mine.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my....


Eggs are one of nature's perfect foods, they contain all the building blocks of life, and it is a myth that eggs raise your cholesterol and besides that there is no such thing as high cholesterol. That is something that was created by the drug companies to make billions.
Most people dont even know what cholesterol is or its function in the body because we have been lied to for so many years about it. The medical community is just now starting to catch on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

If eggs could kill you my wife and mother in law would have had me pushing up daisies long time ago. Fix fried egg sandwich every morning with about 4 eggs in it, 2 slices of cheese. I'm to the point I don't even like looking at an egg. In the Shell even!

Heat over the summer months wrapped that up. All that greasy egg and cheese. I'm about ready to puke 10 minutes into work. Then lunch it hits again. Quit eating breakfast altogether, usually just have a sandwich for lunch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill

I know the "unkempt" shop drags a bit---although I feel like I'm in great company & not alone.
In the office situation I've always believed that_ a clean desk is the sign of a sick mind_ so I think there's likely a corollary in terms of an active shop.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today after all my domestic chores like mowing the lawn, fixing the furnace, grocery shopping, etc. I found some time to get back in the shop, worked on repairing a vintage Stanley level to get it off of my toolbox so I can fill it up with all the crap that's on the work bench. The level is a very cool mahogany level, if you let them freeze all the fluid leaks out of the vials, mine actually where cracked. I found another one at a garage sale for cheap to steal the vials out of. My level is like new.
My level is on the top, donor is on the bottom. You cant get new vials to fit them anymore.


 The holders are just glued in with clear silicone and they pop right out.


The good vials are in place in my level.


 A little clear silicone to glue the covers back in place.


 All but one vial was empty.


 A few spring clamps to hold everything in place while the silicone cures.


 It even has a nice case that it goes in, that's why it still looks new.


 
One more thing done.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next I turned my attention to the used Dewalt scroll saw I purchased months ago. The top needed some rust removal and cleaned up.
I couldn't figure out why when I sprayed the rust with wd40 and let it sit the rust didnt soften or remove easily. The table had some kind of a coating on it and the rust was under it. Broke out the random orbit sander and some 220 grit and got it all off and back down to the raw cast iron top.


 A generous coat of paste wax to protect it and its slick as can be now and looks like new.



I prefer minwax paste wax but I couldn't find it in my shop, Johnson's will do for awhile till I find my minwax.
Another thing off my to do list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

That top is pretty, Nice save!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I had a few minutes before church, decided to replace the plug on my 1" belt sander that I crushed months ago. Once done, I had to test it by buffing a long over do fresh edge on the Old Timer pocket knife. Told Pastor why I was late. He replied, "safety first"...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Making some progress, got the table saw cleared off and found the on/off switch for it that never got mounted after the move. Found some tool rest that where buried under a mountain of crap. They are for Tony at some point. Started putting things in my tool box. Gathered up my turning tools. Found and put a new wire wheel on the wire wheel grinder. Filled a garbage can full of garbage so far. Starting on number 2. Today was garbage day so I got rid of it right away, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If Tony don't want the rests I'm interested maybe


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If Tony don't want the rests I'm interested maybe


These first ones are promised to him. I'll make more eventually, I have the materials. These are for a mini lathe if I remember correctly.
The straight bar ones are hex stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took a break, ate some thanksgiving leftovers, yum! Then got back at it. I found my lights for over the lathe and mounted them. They are halogens, not my favorites but they cost me nothing and do provide good light, each one has 2 bulbs.



Then I figured I would start on the workbench top. I dread this part of the clean up.



I found a lot of tools and put them away in the new repurposed tool box. Some tools where old auction find tools. I wire wheeled them to clean off the rust. I can see the bench top. See the new Rikon midi lathe still in the box?


 This bench is only temporary, it will get cut up and a new one made once I can get to the table saw, I still have to build storage for my hand plane collection to get them off the table saw out feed table.
I'm done for the day. Back is tired.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If Tony don't want the rests I'm interested maybe



Sorry Eric, still want them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool Greg. I should have taken progress pix of what I did today. Rats. Next time I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> I took a break, ate some thanksgiving leftovers, yum! Then got back at it. I found my lights for over the lathe and mounted them. They are halogens, not my favorites but they cost me nothing and do provide good light, each one has 2 bulbs.
> View attachment 174661
> Then I figured I would start on the workbench top. I dread this part of the clean up.
> View attachment 174662
> I found a lot of tools and put them away in the new repurposed tool box. Some tools where old auction find tools. I wire wheeled them to clean off the rust. I can see the bench top. See the new Rikon midi lathe still in the box?
> View attachment 174663 This bench is only temporary, it will get cut up and a new one made once I can get to the table saw, I still have to build storage for my hand plane collection to get them off the table saw out feed table.
> I'm done for the day. Back is tired.


You would cut up a work bench? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Greg. I should have taken progress pix of what I did today. Rats. Next time I will.


If it involved Rats then I am glad you didn't get pictures.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> You would cut up a work bench? Chuck


It's just a pine workbench made from 2x material. I have a stack of 2" ash in the garage to build a proper wood workers bench. I have a nice record vice to go on it to so the craftsman vice will probably go. Nothing wrong with the craftsman vice but the record is nicer and larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I got a a Saturday off work I'm down in the basement shop and working on finishing up the firestarters. Watching wax melt is like watching paint dry, lol. So I'm planning my next phase of the clean up, I really need a place to store my hand plane collection so I can get it off the table saw out feed table.
Theres a table saw under there somewhere.


 I have some free salvaged plywood.


 And a closet in the corner of the shop that hides the gas pipe for the house and it's where I keep a small compressor. I can install some 2x3's to frame it and build shelves to house the planes.



Eventually I have a larger quieter air compressor in the garage that is going into the furnace room next to the shop. But for now I use this one to run nailers and blow guns for the lathe, but its noisy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Nice collection of planes, but I only see a couple of block planes. You got more of them hidden somewhere?


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Nice collection of planes, but I only see a couple of block planes. You got more of them hidden somewhere?


I have a few but not as many as the larger planes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finally getting around to making the table saw work. I've always hated the stock craftsman switch.


 So off it came. The motor plugged into this switch and then the switch got plugged into power.


 I got some new switches off of Amazon for $12.99 and they are rated at 20 amp. Got an extra for the band saw. Picked up the metal boxes from home depot.



I drilled some holes to mount the box.



I marked and drilled new mounting holes in the saw fence brackets.



A couple hex bolts with lock nuts to mount it.



This will be a much better position for the switch. I almost always stand to the left side when using the saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg, that switch is a real nice upgrade. After my Ridgid R4512 (first table saw I owned) had a switch of a similar style, I knew I wanted that capability with all future saws. Have that same switch installed on both my table saws. It's nice to be able to bump it with the side of my leg to turn the saw off. Looks out of place on a nice, vintage machine, but safety is more important than looks. Though once I get shop set back up I am going to be working on an idea to cover the paddle with wood and make it look nicer.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I pulled the motor off the saw to put a new cord on it since the old one was no longer long enough once I moved the switch location.


 Pulled the cover off the motor, packed with saw dust, lol. The cover has never been off.


 Blew it out.


 I soldered new terminals onto the new cord. It's a 10 gage extension cord, plenty heavy.


 Put the cover back on.


 Mounted it back on the saw and routed the cord with some cable clips


 A big improvement over the old switch and safer. I was able to use the old motor cord as a power cord to the switch.



The saw is now running. Hasn't run since I moved in. I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since my electrical tools where out I changed the switch on the band saw too. 


 

 
I like these switches so you can just slap the big red off button in a hurry if need be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I pulled the motor off the saw to put a new cord on it since the old one was no longer long enough once I moved the switch location.
> View attachment 176162 Pulled the cover off the motor, packed with saw dust, lol. The cover has never been off.
> View attachment 176163 Blew it out.
> View attachment 176164 I soldered new terminals onto the new cord. It's a 10 gage extension cord, plenty heavy.
> View attachment 176165 Put the cover back on.
> View attachment 176166 Mounted it back on the saw and routed the cord with some cable clips
> View attachment 176167 A big improvement over the old switch and safer. I was able to use the old motor cord as a power cord to the switch.
> View attachment 176168
> The saw is now running. Hasn't run since I moved in. I'm getting there.



Thinking I need to pull the cover off the motor on mine now.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Thinking I need to pull the cover off the motor on mine now.....


I'm the original owner of this saw, I bought it right after I graduated high school in 1978, the cover has never been off, lol. I have blown the motor out many times but never had a reason to pull the cover.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm the original owner of this saw, I bought it right after I graduated high school in 1978, the cover has never been off, lol. I have blown the motor out many times but never had a reason to pull the cover.



I bought mine new in 1998, never pulled the cover off.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cant wait to get this shop done so I can get back to doing some wood working and turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I cant wait to get this shop done so I can get back to doing some wood working and turning.



That skeet should be nice and seasoned by now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb

woodtickgreg said:


> So since my electrical tools where out I changed the switch on the band saw too.
> View attachment 176172 View attachment 176173
> I like these switches so you can just slap the big red off button in a hurry if need be.


Great idea. I just have alittle toggle switch on my Delta Bandsaw. Think I may have to upgrade the switch like you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Had a wire fall off in the motor on my table saw, nephew put it back on the wrong pole. Didn't work! Carried to local motor guy, he told me the windings were spotless, but that was without a doubt the dirtiest motor he'd ever had apart. Cleaned it up for me, charged me $10. 

It gets blown out every time I use it since, take the covers off occasionally just because.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put one of these safety paddle switches on my vintage Burke metal mill years ago. The original switch got damaged in the move. Works great on that machine as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm the original owner of this saw, I bought it right after I graduated high school in 1978, the cover has never been off, lol. I have blown the motor out many times but never had a reason to pull the cover.


I guess we are almost twins. I bought the same model in '79 after college and moving to Nashville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> I guess we are almost twins. I bought the same model in '79 after college and moving to Nashville.


Years ago I rebuilt it, put metal handwheels on it, and took the top to a local grinding shop and had it reground. It was originally blanchard ground and very rough. The guy at the grind shop said it was out of flat by .020" Now it is dead flat and has a very smooth grind to it. It's why I keep it and haven't upgraded it yet. One day I may upgrade to a sawstop........maybe....................this one still works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Too coincidental! I'm saving up for the contractor's sawstop. Let's say that if I
quit buying wood I'll get it sooner

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some time in the shop today to keep chipping away at it. 
I moved my hand and collection from the table saw to the work bench so I can use the table saw to cut plywood for the shelves. This also helps me to figure out dimensions for the shelves.


 some are users, most need to be restored. What looks like duplicates are actually smooth sole and corrugated soles. I have representations of each.


 Most are Stanley's or Baileys with some Craftsmans and Millers Falls.


 I do have one Lie Nielson brass jewelry plane.


 

 A few scrapers that are users.


 And a couple of vintage saw vices and a Stanley picture frame clamp.


 These probably wont stay in this cabinet but for now they are out of my way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can now use the table saw!


 I moved the bench top drill press and the spindle sander up against the wall, might be temporary.


 And now I have use of my miter saw station again, I use it for almost all cross cut operations.



I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have also decided to sell this little 9" ryobi bandsaw since I really dont use it. I have the 14" delta for most everything. It's time for this to go to a new home. It's actually not a bad little light duty saw, but better suited for someone doing crafts or light wood working.


 

 
I have been purging and throwing stuff out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Night and day from where you started! Really looking good.

I love those old low handled #8 planes. I'll take the low handle (earlier type) planes over later types any day of the week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Shop's starting to look pretty good. My only issue I can see for me is the location of the drill press next to the radial arm saw. I'd be cussin, hollerin and raising hell if my DP had interference like that. Otherwise, I can crawl over heaps of crap, trip over stuff, but don't restrict the drill press........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 176432



If'n you decide to purge that RAS, bring it to me in WI! 

I'll finally have the shop space to be able to have a RAS. I'll be on the lookout for an old Dewalt or Delta once I'm getting my shop set back up... Yours looks to be in great shape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Shop's starting to look pretty good. My only issue I can see for me is the location of the drill press next to the radial arm saw. I'd be cussin, hollerin and raising hell if my DP had interference like that. Otherwise, I can crawl over heaps of crap, trip over stuff, but don't restrict the drill press........ Jerry (in Tucson)


I can pick it up and put it wherever I want it, lol. It's just temporary to get it out of my way so I can use the table saw.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> If'n you decide to purge that RAS, bring it to me in WI!
> 
> I'll finally have the shop space to be able to have a RAS. I'll be on the lookout for an old Dewalt or Delta once I'm getting my shop set back up... Yours looks to be in great shape.


The old ras is kinda cool, needs some TLC and new power cords. I might set it up in the garage one day to cut rough sawn lumber to size in the garage. It's kinda in my way in the wood shop. The plan was to incorporate it into the miter saw station but it took up to much room.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> The old ras is kinda cool, needs some TLC and new power cords. I might set it up in the garage one day to cut rough sawn lumber to size in the garage. It's kinda in my way in the wood shop. The plan was to incorporate it into the miter saw station but it took up to much room.



I guess I'm in the minority that would rather have a RAS than a compound miter saw. I tried selling my miter saw before I moved the shop a couple weeks ago and was disappointed it didn't sell. In the last years I've used it once or twice a year, and then only for cutting up 2x material for rough projects and I'll probably try to sell it again whenever I've gotten a RAS for myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Looking real good Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

New years day 2020 progress.
First shelf for the big jointer planes is in.


 Since this closet is no where near square in any direction I stick built the shelf in. The duplicate planes are actually smooth and corrugated soles.


 I added some 1/2" poplar dividers, they are not glued in yet.


 One shelf cleared out a big chunk of the workbench.


 Shelf number two........


 And shelf number 3, this ones flat. Most of my daily user planes are on this shelf.


 

 And the reward is another clean spot.



The shelves cost me nothing, it was all salvaged materials. It was good to have the table saw back up and running with the miter saw station. I'm making sawdust in the shop now! Still chipping away at it, I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Do those pipes sweat in the summer?


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Do those pipes sweat in the summer?


No, they are gas lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> No, they are gas lines.


Who was it that used galvanized pipe on a gas line? Here in Arizona, it's not to code........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey

When you can see progress like that Greg, it has to make you feel good! Happy new year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Who was it that used galvanized pipe on a gas line? Here in Arizona, it's not to code........ Jerry (in Tucson)


House was built in the 50's, who knows?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> When you can see progress like that Greg, it has to make you feel good! Happy new year


It does make me feel good, still have some things to do yet but I'm getting there one step at a time. And yes that makes for a very happy new year.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Who was it that used galvanized pipe on a gas line? Here in Arizona, it's not to code........ Jerry (in Tucson)



Not code anywhere, galvanize and gas don't always play well together. The Galvanize itself corrodes in the presence of gas and moisture, flakes off/sheds a powdery residue. Can partially plug the orifice on pilots, reduce pressure, cause the pilot to go out, but not completely stop the flow of gas. Older stoves without thermo-coupler, it presented a safety hazard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> I guess I'm in the minority that would rather have a RAS than a compound miter saw. I tried selling my miter saw before I moved the shop a couple weeks ago and was disappointed it didn't sell. In the last years I've used it once or twice a year, and then only for cutting up 2x material for rough projects and I'll probably try to sell it again whenever I've gotten a RAS for myself.




That's my problem with the radial arm saw. I don't use it enough to warrant the space taken up in the shop. If/when I remodel for wood specific shop in the barn, I intend doing the bench mounted miter saw routine.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> New years day 2020 progress.
> First shelf for the big jointer planes is in.
> View attachment 176535 Since this closet is no where near square in any direction I stick built the shelf in. The duplicate planes are actually smooth and corrugated soles.
> View attachment 176536 I added some 1/2" poplar dividers, they are not glued in yet.
> View attachment 176537 One shelf cleared out a big chunk of the workbench.
> View attachment 176538 Shelf number two........
> View attachment 176539 And shelf number 3, this ones flat. Most of my daily user planes are on this shelf.
> View attachment 176540 View attachment 176541 And the reward is another clean spot.
> View attachment 176542
> The shelves cost me nothing, it was all salvaged materials. It was good to have the table saw back up and running with the miter saw station. I'm making sawdust in the shop now! Still chipping away at it, I'm getting there.


nice pipes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I have come up with a plan for the radial arm saw. This means i have to do a little work on the saw first to get it operational. Definitely needs a new power cord, and may need new bearings for the carriage. But is a vintage dewalt and worth saving, all cast iron construction. The only wierd part is that it takes a 9" blade. I dont know if I can get a 10" on it because of the guard. I do want to keep the saw because of ken its cross cut capacity. It would be useful in breaking down all the slab lumber I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Feeling a little better today, been sick and down for a couple of days. So Betty and I loaded the truck up for a trip to the storage bay, christmas decorations and a bunch of salvaged plywood scraps that I have. I keep the plywood because it's so usefull, good quality 3/4" maple ply, and some oak ply. Just needed to get it out of my way for awhile while I'm working on the shop. I can always go get what I need from my storage bay.
Had to pull some bikes out of the way to clear an isle to get in.


 3/4" maple ply stash.


 

 Everything's in.


 And the bikes are back in too. Some of these bikes will be sold in the spring

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The plywood gone cleared a space to the wood rack and for storage of machines on wheels.


 Next I turned my attention to the scroll saw, took it off the stand and mounted it on the flip top cart.


 This gives me 2 machines in one space on wheels. Planer is on the other side.


 I found the crosscut sled for the table saw, lol.


 All of this has to go.......


 So the new lathe that's still in the box can go there.........


 Which means the radial saw .........


 Has to go here. The end of the counter and the miter saw fence will need to be cut off to allow the radial saw to set on top of the cabinet. It should be real close to the same height as the fence so both saws can use the same fence.



Next step is to prep the saw and cut the counter off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> The plywood gone cleared a space to the wood rack and for storage of machines on wheels.
> View attachment 176770 Next I turned my attention to the scroll saw, took it off the stand and mounted it on the flip top cart.
> View attachment 176771 This gives me 2 machines in one space on wheels. Planer is on the other side.
> View attachment 176772 I found the crosscut sled for the table saw, lol.
> View attachment 176773 All of this has to go.......
> View attachment 176774 So the new lathe that's still in the box can go there.........
> View attachment 176775 Which means the radial saw .........
> View attachment 176776 Has to go here. The end of the counter and the miter saw fence will need to be cut off to allow the radial saw to set on top of the cabinet. It should be real close to the same height as the fence so both saws can use the same fence.
> View attachment 176777
> Next step is to prep the saw and cut the counter off.



If I was closer I would take the drill press off your hands. Looking good brother!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> If I was closer I would take the drill press off your hands. Looking good brother!


I'm keeping the drill press, just gotta put it on a cart to make it mobile. Really just need to clean that corner up so I can get the midi lathe there. Drill press will probably stay there. And I'll build a stand for the midi lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm keeping the drill press, just gotta put it on a cart to make it mobile. Really just need to clean that corner up so I can get the midi lathe there. Drill press will probably stay there. And I'll build a stand for the midi lathe.



Did you get that big one from Rodney going?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nope, it's a garage ornament until I get the new workbench for the wood shop done. It needs to go where the pile of ash wood is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I have come up with a plan for the radial arm saw. This means i have to do a little work on the saw first to get it operational. Definitely needs a new power cord, and may need new bearings for the carriage. But is a vintage dewalt and worth saving, all cast iron construction. The only wierd part is that it takes a 9" blade. I dont know if I can get a 10" on it because of the guard. I do want to keep the saw because of ken its cross cut capacity. It would be useful in breaking down all the slab lumber I have.




9" blades aren't easy to find, but Amazon carries a pretty good selection. Big box stores, local outlets, you usually pay an arm and a leg, IF you can find them. Not much difference in price on Amazon between those and 8 or 10 inch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Did you get that big one from Rodney going?


Here it is in its resting place, guarding the pile of ash slabs behind it, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got down in the shop for a couple of hours after work today.
I unscrewed and removed the front facia from the miter saw fence to access the screws and remove it.


 Then removed the fence.


 Then marked the counter........


 And cut it off.


 Then removed the table from the radial saw.


 I'm not sure if I'm going to re use the table or not yet.


 This fostoria light came with the saw, not sure if I'll use it on the saw or not. The light is worth more than I paid for the saw, lol.


 Then I set the saw in place to see what needs to be done to make it fit so that it ends up being the same height as the miter saw fence.


 Another view, I think its gonna be cool when I get it done. It may get moved forward a bit to align it with the fence.


 Right now the saw base is 3/4" above the counter. I need to cut the table down and then measure it to see how much I need to raise it. The fence needs to be cut down also, lots of head scratching to do yet.



Plus I still need to put a new cord on the saw before I mount it. The original cord is so hard that it wont bend anymore, it just cracks, lol. 
To be continued..............

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

No work in the shop tonight, long cold day at work. But I did come home and download a parts and owners manual for the radial arm saw. Its approximately a 1956 vintage. I may get into the motor and change the bearings in it since I have to pull the cover to change the wires anyway. Pretty cool old saw actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the miter saw fence cut down tonight, just used a hand saw.
I still have to cut a end block for the fence and glue it in. Kinda waiting to see if I'm going to need to trim anymore first.


 Next I need to cut down the table for the radial saw and get it re mounted.


 Once I get the table back on I'll be able to see how much I need to raise the radial saw so the table is level with the miter saw fence. It's probably only going to need to come up a couple of inches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

What's the abbreviation HMF stand for?
Head Mother F***er?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> What's the abbreviation HMF stand for?
> Head Mother F***er?


Very funny, that's AMF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Very funny, that's AMF.



Didn't they make motorcycles??????????????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> Didn't they make motorcycles??????????????????????



AMF has made everything at one time or another. Harley Davidsons for awhile. Bicycles, etc.


----------



## Gdurfey

one of my first motorcycle rides was on an AMF era Sportster in Myrtle Beach, SC with my bro-in-law. Didn't realize for another 20 or so years that my sister actually rode as well. Started my fascination with motorcycles and now never ending passion.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Making progress on the radial saw installation. 
I cut a piece of 1/2" plywood for the top of the base cabinet to completely cover it and keep the saw dust out of the drawer. I glued and finish nailed it down.


 I did end up reusing the table, I cut it down to fit and temporarily re fit it.


 2 sheets of osb from the counter brought it up to the right height.


 I cut a block of 3/4" plywood to fill the end of the miter saw fence......


 And glued and clamped it in.


 When the glue dries on the fence I can re install it. The counter is now ready for the radial arm saw. I probably should add a filler strip between the base cabinet and the back splash.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So to continue prepping the RAS for the install I worked on it today for a couple of hours. @Sprung You might find this part interesting. The tops for an RAS get pretty hacked up and need to be replaced from time to time. The way this one attaches bothers me, so I re engineered it. Originally you had to remove all 8 bolts that secured the top, this meant the leveling screws as well and then you would have to re level everything as you put the screws back in.
The silver screws are really all that's needed to hold the top on. The dark screws are the leveling screws.


 Here you can kinda see how the leveling screws work.


 And a close up of the leveler and lock nut, theres a locknut underneath as well.


 So my solution is to separate the leveling g screws and the top screws. I used 6 of the 4" 5/16 bolts.


 This is the bolt set up. The saw body goes between the washers, the top dark thin nut is a jam nut for against the top table mount bars.


 This is how it looks when installed. There are 6 like this, 3 per side.


 What you see underneath. I could have used shorter bolts but it gives me room for my hands and 2 wrenches underneath.


 A view looking up from the bottom on one side.


 
This will be a big improvement and make changing the top so much easier, I wont have to disturb the leveling screws once they are set. Now to change the top, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next I worked on the counter and fence again.
I clamped a 6' level to the fence and miter saw to align the fence.


 The fences are shop made and so are the little oak clips that attach them.


 Here you can see the clips on the back side.


 I cut a piece of 2x down and filled this gap.


 And here we are all back together after cutting everything down.


 This is approximately how the RAS will sit, the top will get moved back a bit.


 I need to find a really thin wrench or grind one down to fit the inside flats of the saw arbor. It takes 2 wrenches to get the blade on and off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I need to find a really thin wrench



I have 2 thin wrenches for my rikon lathe. Wonder if those would work, or be able to be reworked to work. What size is the nuts?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not really sure, I need to get a caliper on it to see. Hard to get in there with the blade still on. I need to get it off to change the bearings.


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I found the tool at the rikon page.  
Part - 105 P1-JL93070003
Wrench 
In stock
$9.99

I'll measure mine to see if it'll work....


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...there's 2 sizes. Idk why. I only use one. 
But here tis....


----------



## ripjack13

I'm only thinking 2 ground down wrenchs may still be a lil fat. 
But the link for the wrenches dont say what size it is either.
If it won't work, at least my post count went up. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks. Brother but those are way big. The inner flats on the shaft are about 1/2" to 5/8" inch. I could probably use my bicycle cone wrenches to check the size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ah...right on. Looks bigger from here. Your pic must have added a few 1/4" to it. Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I'm gonna guess that if your motor arbor is 5/8" for blades, the inside wrench flat would be near 7/8" - 15/16". The nut should use a 7/8" wrench also. I bought a wrench from Snapon Tools years ago called an Aircraft Wrench. It's thin like those crappy wrenches usually supplied with table saws and routers.
My above dimensions are from my Unisaw arbor, but probably is pretty close to your Dewalt arbor. Milwaukee router wrenches at one time were 7/8" on the arbor, and 1 1/8" on the nut. They then made the nut larger and the wrench was now 1 1/4"........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tonight I got my bicycle cone wrenches out to check the size of the inner flats. They are very thin and fairly tough as well.


 And the winner is......... 9/16"


 
Main arbor nut is 1" left hand thread, and its brass. I got the blade off, so now I can get into the motor. I'll do it when I have more time for the task. 
Now I just need to order a single cone wrench for the saw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the motor apart tonight. Bearings are definitely bad. And so is any of the wiring, lol. If you bend the cord anywhere it just cracks.
I bet this cover has never been off.


 
It'll get blown out real good.


 

 

 

 
How safe do you thi k these wires are, lol.



Just gotta try and find the beari gs for it. I have the original dewalt number so I might get lucky.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg, if you haven't stumbled upon this yet, it may be of help in finding replacement bearings as it gives new/updated bearing numbers: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeWaltMBFMotorBearings.ashx


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Matt, I did find that, now I can check with my local supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy dirtyness batman.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wires look safe just like that. However, not safe to touch or shove back into the small place whence they originated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ordered a park bicycle pedal wrench to use as the inner shaft wrench. It's a quality tool, hardened and a little thicker than the thin cone wrench I used to get the blade off. I can hang it right next to the saw. Has a plastic coated handle too.


 It's actually a 15mm, close to 9/16.


 It fits perfectly, no need to grind a cheapie wrench now. And this one is hardened.


 
Waiting on the bearings.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I'm waiting for the motor bearings to come in I figured I'd get started on the new wires and some other maintenance. I blew out the motor, and then took the cap off the upper beam to slide the whole motor assy out to lube the bearings.
The 4 bearings on the top are kind of unusual as the outside of them are rounded to run in a track in the upper arm.



This is the tracks they run in, I wire wheeled them to clean them up.



The bearings where pretty gummy and a little rough, so I wire wheeled the outside surfaces that they roll on. Then sprayed some wd40 and let that soak in so the solvent could work its magic.


 I followed that up with a couple applications of 3 n 1 oil. They really spin nice now.



Then I started soldering the new cords in. The old cord was about 14 gage, new one is 10 gage, because I have a bunch of them and it cost me nothing.



The head really slides nice now, easy peasy! Still have some more work to do on the wiring, but it's getting there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Electrical is done.


 

 A view of the switch from under the arm, everything is tucked up out of the way of the motor carriage.


 


It has a way longer cord now, even though it doesn't need it. I can plug it in right where it's at, lol.



Now I'm just waiting on the bearings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I'm kind of at a standstill until the bearings come in I went to my storage bay and picked up my Dake arbor press and brought it home to press the bearings off and on.
It's a heavy sucker, all cast iron and about 130 lbs. I carried it downstairs to my basement shop. It's about a 3 ton manual press.


 
The tools ready for the bearing job.


 
This job gave me a reason to buy a new tool, bearing puller set.


 I cleaned this rust off the shaft before pressing the bearings off.


 
After a little sanding with some 120 Emery cloth.


 Cleaned up the rotor while I was at it.


 
The set up, used some hard maple wood blocks.


 
And for the small bearing I used a 1/4" socket extension as a driver.


 everything came apart without a fuss.



Now I just need the new bearings.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

I was a little nervous about the cast aluminum fan but with the bearing puller as support it cam right off easy peasy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

That looks pretty much brand new inside!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I need to get myself an arbor press one of these days... Been keeping my eye out for a reasonably priced one, but most people seem to value them equivalent to their weight in gold.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> I need to get myself an arbor press one of these days... Been keeping my eye out for a reasonably priced one, but most people seem to value them equivalent to their weight in gold.


It's a useful tool when you need it, takes up space when you dont need it. I picked this one up at an auction cheap, less than a $100. It sells for about $700-$800 new today.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , I have never done a disassembly like this. Know all the tools you are using how to use them (in general) but figuring out set up, when I have watched/assisted, with my limited experience has always been challenge. I bought someone's home-made standing press that uses a bottle jack. Used it once now in 10 years; but I know if I ever need it, it is there. Thanks for sharing all of this.

And...……...you doing good man!!!! you have really stuck with this shop 2.0 effort and have not gotten distracted. you are a good example to us!!!

@Sprung , how's your new shop coming??? (not meaning to hijack this thread)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , how's your new shop coming??? (not meaning to hijack this thread)



I started a thread on it: https://woodbarter.com/threads/setting-up-shop.40864/ I'll update as I go along! Really hoping to get in there and do some work on Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I came home today and had a package with the last bearing I was waiting for, it came early. Soooo.....
I cleaned up the rotor a little more and prepped it for pressing the new bearings on.


 
I used the bearing separator for support and pressed the small bearing on.


 
Here you can see it is fully seated.


 
This was my set up for pressing on the large bearing and fan.


 
New bearings on and ready to go back in the motor.


 
I got it all back together and tested it, man is it smooth and much quieter. The saw is now lag bolted to the counter and the table is level.


 
The blade is square with the fence.


 
All that is left to do is cut this piece of plywood down and mount it for a fence. At some point I'll make a new table top for it but for now I'll use this one..



I did find some non carbide craftsman 9" blades for it that will work for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Todays work in the shop was all about cleaning in preparation for the next phase which is building a tool cart.

These boxes bother me....



As do these, they need to go.



They need to go here.


 
Done, all the boxes unpacked and wood on the shelves. Was kinda like christmas as I forgot about most of the wood until I saw it again.



The aftermath.


 Broken down to be put in the trash.



And the mobile tools pushed back in their place.


 Getting closer to unboxing the lathe.



This view makes me happy! Almost all the tool surfaces are clear.


 
Here is the next project. It will be a tool cart. I'll make do with the materials I have on hand, salvaged 3/4" maple plywood mostly. I'll piece it together. It will allow 2 tools to take up the space of one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trying to recall if I have ever put a USPS flat rate in the trash....maybe, just don't recall doing it. Seems like I just refill and send out. Is that a Makita electric chainsaw? Got one for sale, they work well. Shop is for sure getting there. My brother just unloaded two shop carts to make room for a CnC machine. He burned a lot of 16/4 poplar blanks. He was afraid I'd hoard them and my wife would be angered...likely correct.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Mr. Peet 
In your post, are you saying you have a makita for sale or asking?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mr. Peet
> In your post, are you saying you have a makita for sale or asking?



Sorry Eric, should have kept on topic. 

One of my lawn clients has been forced to retire because of medical complications. He asked if I could liquidate his wood shop and tooling. Being not really mine, I can't list items here. There is a Makita electric and Makita gas chainsaw in the mix. My mower supply mechanic has posted them on a site or two. They are for sale. If allowed I could relay more information for you.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Interested in electric chainsaw if you don't mind. You think if the bar was removed, it could be shipped in LFRB?


----------



## Tony

Mark, I would say if you have this in your possession I don't see a problem listing it here. This is assuming you have prices already and are not taking bids or anything funky like that. @ripjack13 what say you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It is an electric makita chain saw, works well.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Interested in electric chainsaw if you don't mind. You think if the bar was removed, it could be shipped in LFRB?



No, the handle and hand guard are to high and would need to be removed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> No, the handle and hand guard are to high and would need to be removed.
> 
> View attachment 178184


Wow, that's a vintage one. Mines much newer, lol.


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Mark, I would say if you have this in your possession I don't see a problem listing it here. This is assuming you have prices already and are not taking bids or anything funky like that. @ripjack13 what say you?



here, yes. but make a new topic in the proper area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Mark, I would say if you have this in your possession I don't see a problem listing it here. This is assuming you have prices already and are not taking bids or anything funky like that. @ripjack13 what say you?



Thanks Tony, I'll hold a bit until other mods confer.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok thanks. Disregard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dont see a problem with it as long as it's in your possession, payment goes to you and you handle the shipping. Post stuff in the proper for sale section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that's a vintage one. Mines much newer, lol.



Ya, I think 1990's near 2000. Still has the original bar and chain. It was his back up one. Oregon offers a replacement bar & chain combo to the 11" bar, 12".


----------



## woodtickgreg

Moving on to the next project for setting the shop up. I need another tool cart. So I ordered up some casters off of Amazon, gotta love it, delivered next day. 300 lb capacity each wheel, urethane tires and all ball bearing, 2 swivel and 2 fixed, $25.00


 
The drill press.....


 
And spindle sander will go on the cart. It wont be a flip top because the cart would have to be really tall for the drill press to clear when flipped.


 
I cut some panels for the top and bottom, top will be double layered. The whole thing will be made from salvaged plywood scraps.



I cut 6 pieces for the sides and back.


 
They will have to be edge glued to get the size I need.



I'll cut a 1/4" groove in the edges and then cut some splines out of some 1/4" plywood.


 
Look theres sawdust on the table saw! I'm using my shop!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

YAY FOR SAWDUST!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Is going to look like a step? Or just one size flat top?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Flat top. Drill press on top, sander on the shelf below it. I can just pull the spindle sander out and put it on the bench when I need it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I merged the recent thread with my original new shop thread, now you can really see how far I have come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a long delay at work today so I re read this whole thread from start to finish. Looking back so much has happened in my life over the last few years. A divorce is what caused the move, life changing event. When I started building the shop I made good progress for awhile, it soon became evident that I need more money to survive and one job wasn't cutting it. So working 12 hour plus days didnt leave much energy or drive to get in the shop. There was the great flood, that slowed me down a bit too. A hernia and the surgery and recovery that followed. A breakdown in relations with my son, that will never change now. Dating in your 50's sure sucked, but so does being alone. Had a major sewer repair, dug up the backyard to repair it. I have endured a lot of heartache and survived. I've changed jobs a few times looking for that work life balance, still looking for that. I've changed vehicles, had to sell my boat. And then I met my Betty and found love and companionship again, life has resumed a form of normalcy again. She has encouraged me to finish the shop because she knows how important it is to me, and she has a Betty list, lol. But having re read this thread has shown me how far I have come and all that I have been through over the years. Throughout it all woodbarter has always been a part of my life. I see Kevin's post early in the thread, I sure miss him. He always praised me in our phone calls for being strong and persevering. I never thought it had anything to do with being strong, just a survivor, and the shop gave me something positive to focus on. And I'm back to that again.
So it's been almost 6 years and the shop is just now getting finished, life just got in the way I guess and I lost my way. But I think I'm back on track and a better man for the things I went through, no regrets really. Sometimes I think it's important to step back and take a good look at yourself from the outside looking in and reflect. I'm in a much better place mentally and emotionally now than when I moved here. Still moving forward, one step at a time. Thank you to all my friends on woodbarter for always being there in my tough times.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alls I did in the shop today was bag up some garbage to throw out at work. Kinda tired today, and that's not when you want to be running a table saw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks for sharing this Greg!!!! I never got into journaling. Was in a situation where a counselor encouraged it but just didn't grab on to it. Reading the above though, it sounds as though this, as well as other posts, are your journal. Really cool and I do pray it has provided some perspective.

I found a line for my most recent marriage about 18 months ago and this is not a quote, but was something like this: we are now because of what we have been through; we would not be the person we are if things were different...……. something to that effect.

I have read several posts about "your" Betty; and I now have my Denise. I can feel it when you write those words. You may not be a poet....well, you aren't, but when you write about Betty, you typing changes; that is, you are typing from even deeper in your heart than when you type about wood...…..

Just an observation; you have the power to delete if you would like. But I for one, (and I know many others feel the same) am sure glad you are here and you are an example of what makes Wood Barter special.

V/R,
your virtual buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks for sharing that Greg! Remember, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger. I was fortunate to find WB and it has been a daily part of my life unless I was somewhere I didn't get signal. I have been at our HQ the last two days and here tomorrow for CISM/Peer Support training. I am on the team now. I wanted to be on it to help people work through things in their life like you did. Congrats my friend and I'm here for anyone that ever needs to talk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Brother, I'm so glad you can see how far you've come! It's great to see you making progress in all aspects. Through these words and our talks I know how much Betty means to you and how good she's been for you. I encourage everyone to read through this thread when you have a chance, great stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I've had this idea floating around in my head for the tool cart. Made a rough sketch and put some of my thoughts on paper, better than just winging it. I'm building it on the cheap, all salvage plywood. Only thing I'll actually spend any money on is the casters.


 
I need to edge glue some plywood together to get panels wide enough for the sides and back. This is the set up for cutting a dado groove for the spline.


 

 
First 2 are in the clamps, 1 to go. I'll give em about an hour or 2 in the clamps so I can get the 3rd one glued up.



Feels good to be making things in the shop again! My happy place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today after work I sanded the plywood to get the glue off and flush the seams.
I trimmed the spline off.


 And ripped the panels to width.


 Sanded and broke all the edges. The cart will be painted with whatever paint I have on hand, I think I have some white rustoleum? None of the plywood matches so it's just as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Basic box for the tool cart is together. All glued and screwed.
Double panels on the top, glued and screwed.


 

 I added some reinforcement strips for the castors. They are not attached yet, I need to pick up some screws.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a long delay at work today so I re read this whole thread from start to finish. Looking back so much has happened in my life over the last few years. A divorce is what caused the move, life changing event. When I started building the shop I made good progress for awhile, it soon became evident that I need more money to survive and one job wasn't cutting it. So working 12 hour plus days didnt leave much energy or drive to get in the shop. There was the great flood, that slowed me down a bit too. A hernia and the surgery and recovery that followed. A breakdown in relations with my son, that will never change now. Dating in your 50's sure sucked, but so does being alone. Had a major sewer repair, dug up the backyard to repair it. I have endured a lot of heartache and survived. I've changed jobs a few times looking for that work life balance, still looking for that. I've changed vehicles, had to sell my boat. And then I met my Betty and found love and companionship again, life has resumed a form of normalcy again. She has encouraged me to finish the shop because she knows how important it is to me, and she has a Betty list, lol. But having re read this thread has shown me how far I have come and all that I have been through over the years. Throughout it all woodbarter has always been a part of my life. I see Kevin's post early in the thread, I sure miss him. He always praised me in our phone calls for being strong and persevering. I never thought it had anything to do with being strong, just a survivor, and the shop gave me something positive to focus on. And I'm back to that again.
> So it's been almost 6 years and the shop is just now getting finished, life just got in the way I guess and I lost my way. But I think I'm back on track and a better man for the things I went through, no regrets really. Sometimes I think it's important to step back and take a good look at yourself from the outside looking in and reflect. I'm in a much better place mentally and emotionally now than when I moved here. Still moving forward, one step at a time. Thank you to all my friends on woodbarter for always being there in my tough times.





Gdurfey said:


> Thanks for sharing this Greg!!!! I never got into journaling. Was in a situation where a counselor encouraged it but just didn't grab on to it. Reading the above though, it sounds as though this, as well as other posts, are your journal. Really cool and I do pray it has provided some perspective.
> 
> I found a line for my most recent marriage about 18 months ago and this is not a quote, but was something like this: we are now because of what we have been through; we would not be the person we are if things were different...……. something to that effect.
> 
> I have read several posts about "your" Betty; and I now have my Denise. I can feel it when you write those words. You may not be a poet....well, you aren't, but when you write about Betty, you typing changes; that is, you are typing from even deeper in your heart than when you type about wood...…..
> 
> Just an observation; you have the power to delete if you would like. But I for one, (and I know many others feel the same) am sure glad you are here and you are an example of what makes Wood Barter special.
> 
> V/R,
> your virtual buddy





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks for sharing that Greg! Remember, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger. I was fortunate to find WB and it has been a daily part of my life unless I was somewhere I didn't get signal. I have been at our HQ the last two days and here tomorrow for CISM/Peer Support training. I am on the team now. I wanted to be on it to help people work through things in their life like you did. Congrats my friend and I'm here for anyone that ever needs to talk.





Tony said:


> Brother, I'm so glad you can see how far you've come! It's great to see you making progress in all aspects. Through these words and our talks I know how much Betty means to you and how good she's been for you. I encourage everyone to read through this thread when you have a chance, great stuff!



Greg that's one of the best post on this forum!!

To the rest of you guys --- suckasses!!

Nah just kidding. This is what makes this place home for me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Do I detect a little jealousy in that last post there Barry? Hahaha Hahaha Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Do I detect a little jealousy in that last post there Barry? Hahaha Hahaha Hahaha


No way no how …. can't be jealous of your good brothers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How was waterfowl hunting season down there this year? Weather was too warm up north so the birds didn't show up here.


----------



## Wildthings

Very slow but have taken in over 50 to mount so far!! Lots of Woodducks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow. Woodies are so purty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I finished up the tool cart. Picked up some lag bolts to mount the castors.
Marked the holes.


 Pre drilled for 1 1/4" x1/4" lag bolts with washers to mount them.


 Done!


 2 tools in one spot.


 And I got the drill press off the table saw.


 
And I think I have enough room for a drawer to store sanding sleeves for the spindle sander. But that's another project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Very nice Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm so glad my shop is operational, I'm having a blast working with wood again. Making things for the shop, or turning just for fun, or projects for the home. I have missed my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Bragger!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome. Greg, whatever happened with your speed control panel? The +- thing?


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Awesome. Greg, whatever happened with your speed control panel? The +- thing?


I never did anything with it. Laguna tells me there is nothing wrong with it and that's how they make them. I've just learned to live with it and I dont even pay attention to the markings anymore, I just turn the dial as needed. Maybe someday I'll make a new plate to cover the wrong way markings.
Funny you remembered that.
Other than that I absolutely love this lathe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I never did anything with it. Laguna tells me there is nothing wrong with it and that's how they make them. I've just learned to live with it and I dont even pay attention to the markings anymore, I just turn the dial as needed. Maybe someday I'll make a new plate to cover the wrong way markings.
> Funny you remembered that.
> Other than that I absolutely love this lathe!



I'm looking to get one soon. And that was peeve of mine. I'll probably make a decal or something to cover it up. 
I'm going to look at some today with the wife. She says she gets to keep my rikon. Fine by me...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Hey Greg thanks for the info through @Tony. Heading out in a few to make a road trip to San Antonio where I'll meet up with @Tony who is going to help me load up a Nova 1624-44 I bought off CL. He posted it for $900 on FB, dropped to $800 and also listed on CL. I offered $650 and we agreed on $700

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

You wont be disappointed with it if you purchase it. For me it was the best bang for the buck. It's very well made and a quality tool. The direction thing is just a minor sniggle. I have learned to use it without even looking at it, was only noticable when I first fired it up. I added about 500 lbs of weight on a shelf and I gotta tell you it is rock solid! I have a new rikon still in the box, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> You wont be disappointed with it if you purchase it. For me it was the best bang for the buck. It's very well made and a quality tool. The direction thing is just a minor sniggle. I have learned to use it without even looking at it, was only noticable when I first fired it up. I added about 500 lbs of weight on a shelf and I gotta tell you it is rock solid! I have a new rikon still in the box, lol.



Greg, this is the Nova I sent you the link for last week.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Hey Greg thanks for the info through @Tony. Heading out in a few to make a road trip to San Antonio where I'll meet up with @Tony who is going to help me load up a Nova 1624-44 I bought off CL. He posted it for $900 on FB, dropped to $800 and also listed on CL. I offered $650 and we agreed on $700


Awesome! Good deal on that one especially with all the tooling.. Only thing I suggest is building a much heavier stand for it. They are known for being a little light weight. You'll notice that with an out of round blank.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, this is the Nova I sent you the link for last week.


I figured that out, we where typing at the same time. Lol. Response was to Marc's question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I have that lathe and love it. I upgraded from belt variable speed (change belt on stepped pulleys) to the variable speed motor. Love it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next thing for the shop is a place to wrap my air line up.


 
I dug these out of a scrap bin at a shop I deliver steel to. They are empty mig welding wire reels.


 I took a piece of warped, and cupped soft maple.


 ran it through the planer on both sides to kinda flatten it.


 I sanded it with 150 and then 220. Gave it a couple coats of water based poly. 


 2 coats so far in an hour, I think one more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

It's 11:00 pm. The suspense is killing me! Did you get that 3rd coat on?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony




----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> It's 11:00 pm. The suspense is killing me! Did you get that 3rd coat on?


I did, lol. I'll finish it up today and update with pics. Today will be a shop day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

In between coats of finish I filed off any burrs that where on the insides of the reals so as not to chafe the hose.


 I positioned the reels on the board.


 And attached them with some no. 10 screws and washers.


 I pre drilled for some 1 5/8" deck screws and mounted it to a stud.


 My unruly hose is now tamed and theres room for more hose.


 It'll probably get full of turning chips but I can just use it to blow itself off, lol. I like it close to the lathe and out of my way otherwise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally found a minute to finish the radial arm saw and installed a fence.
I used my 6' level to line it up with the miter saw fence, then drove the screws in.


 I squared the blade up to the fence and it's good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I purchased this magnifying light dirt cheap because it didnt have a mounting bracket. So I made one today.
Piece of 1" oak. Drilled, countersink, corners sanded to round off, and screws ready to go.


 
Glued and screwed to the flip top cart so I can use it when scroll sawing. I can also remove it when I'm using the planer.



This is going to be so cool when I'm scrolling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I started on another project for the shop. I have had this board for years. It's the second slabing cut off a walnut log so it has lots of sapwood in it. Walnut sapwood is still hard though so that's why I hung on to it.
It's quite dry, but cupped really bad.


 Plenty of wood to work with here for the project in mind.


 I ripped some strips out of it to make it easier to flatten and not loose so much thickness. Jointed on 2 edges.



The boards finish planed out to 15/16"
Glued up to make the panel

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 182216


I guess I should have read the text first! Because at first I thought "Dang 'The Tick' is really worried about the snipe coming outta the planer"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've been making post in the what did you do in your shop today thread about this panel glue up. This is what it was for. It's a pull out tray for the spindle sander on the drill press cart. It makes it much easier to get in and out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

When I moved in I thought I might use this desk in the shop. I built it out of all scrap wood. But I dont really use it, grown to hate it as it just seems to be a place to pile crap.


 So now its gone! Gives me a place to dock the planer/scrollsaw cart. It also freed up some floor space.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> When I moved in I thought I might use this desk in the shop. But I dont really use it, grown to hate it as it just seems to be a place to pile crap.


​I got one doing that same thing!! Hmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , what did you call that grayish-brown flat area in the bottom of the picture??? Floor?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today was the day I finally unboxed the new rikon midi lathe. One of the things that's coming up on my to do list is to make a stand for it. I needed it out of the box to take some measurements.

Bands cut......


 First thing I see when I open the flaps.


 Flipped it over and removed the box and half of the styrofoam. 


 Its out of the box!


 Now I can make a stand for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Well today was the day I finally unboxed the new rikon midi lathe. One of the things that's coming up on my to do list is to make a stand for it. I needed it out of the box to take some measurements.
> 
> Bands cut......
> View attachment 182621 First thing I see when I open the flaps.
> View attachment 182622 Flipped it over and removed the box and half of the styrofoam.
> View attachment 182623 Its out of the box!
> View attachment 182624 Now I can make a stand for it.
> View attachment 182625



omg omg omg omg....How did I miss this!!!!
Now I know what those beefy legs you're makin are for!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

I love the smell of a new lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The shop is still evolving and coming along nicely.
I finished up the lathe stand and got the new Rikon midi set in place next to the Laguna 18/36.


 

 That clears more space off the workbench, which will be replaced at some pointe.


 I finally have dust collection on the table saw now.


 And I put up another holder for an extension cord.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome!!!

**EDIT**
THIS IS MY 25000 POST!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A little disappointment. After I finally get the rikon midi lathe out of the box and set up I find out it has a problem. I'm out of warranty and it's never been used. My fault for not ever testing it. It runs but the variable speed doesn't work, just runs full speed. Knob does nothing. I'll have to call rikon and see what they suggest.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I called Rikon today, closed until May 4th due to Corona virus. Well I waited 5 years to get it out of the box, I guess I can wait a little longer, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I called Rikon today, closed until May 4th due to Corona virus. Well I waited 5 years to get it out of the box, I guess I can wait a little longer, lol.



Rats. The warranties out of date now too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I added a chisel rack to the turning area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I added a chisel rack to the turning area.
> View attachment 184880 View attachment 184881



I love the nail pullers on the wall, I have one too!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I love the nail pullers on the wall, I have one too!


It's like home decor but for your shop,lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still working on the dc, got the cyclone hooked up and working now so I have 2 dust collectors in the shop. Got the 100 amp service to the garage done, now I just need to wire it up. Outlets, lights, generator hook up, 220 for the compressor and a future welder, etc. The garage will be worked on in time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Still working on the dc, got the cyclone hooked up and working now so I have 2 dust collectors in the shop. Got the 100 amp service to the garage done, now I just need to wire it up. Outlets, lights, generator hook up, 220 for the compressor and a future welder, etc. The garage will be worked on in time.


What?? no pics?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I posted pics in what did you do in your shop today. No pics of electrical based on the grounds that it may incriminate me. You'll just have to take my word for it that its done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well the work is now progressing to the metal shop side of the shop. Grinder stands are finally done so I need to wire the wall that they are on for power so I don't have to use an extension cord everytime I want to grind something.
This is the grinder wall, the woodshop is on the other side of this wall.



Just the start of the electrical work. I'm going to run a line to the drill press while I'm at it. It'll all be 12 gage wire. I'm mounting the boxes up high so hopefully they are out of the line of fire from the sparks, dust, and flying metal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I like those grinder stands - heavy and not going anywhere. I could really use one like that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> I like those grinder stands - heavy and not going anywhere. I could really use one like that...


They're about 100 lbs a piece, they don't move when in use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Is the base a semi wheel drum?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Electrical work progressed today.



Everything is tied in at the panel and in this junction box. This is on its own circuit.



These are what's called tamper proof recepticals. There is a cover that protects them until a plug is inserted. Might be a good thing near grinders and all the debris.



Nice and neat and up high out of harms way.



This side is done but not live yet. I need to pick up one more box to finish this circuit and then I'll also hove a dedicated outlet for the drill press.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Is the base a semi wheel drum?


Yup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Greg, great idea on moving outlets up. Will use that in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looking sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

With this outlet near the drill press the circuit is now complete, powered up and everything works.
No more extension cords!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

